# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  «32 ատամ» ակումբ

## Cleopatra

32 ակումբը կամ ատամը նոր ոճի հումորային հաղորդում է մեր հեռաստատեսության հումորային ծրագրերի շարքում: Շատ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքը :Wink:

----------


## Նորմարդ

32 ատամ հաղորդումը կարելի է ասել հաջողված նախագիծ է :Smile: 
Սուր հումորներ են անում, բայց դե կան նաև այնպիսի «հումորներ», որ  նույնիսկ ժպիտ չեն առաջացնում: Ինձ համար ամենա սպասելի համարը՝ «Անոնսներ»ն են Էխո-Մխոն կարողանում է լավ նմանակել  Հ1-ի  վարողին:
Բայց դե Comedy Club-ն ուրիշ ա:

----------


## Taurus

Դե պարզ ա, որ Comedy club-ից են copy արել, բայց դե ինքնատիպ  են, ու դեռ շատ աճելու տեղ ունեն, հույսով եմ իրենց մոտ կստացվի :Smile:

----------


## Tumbler

:Smile:  Աչելու տեխիք հաել ունեն. Բայց իսկապես սուր հումորները ետքան ել շատ չեն. :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Փոխում եմ ալիքը, քանի որ տանել չեմ կարողանում   	+1

Առանց մեկնաբանության...

----------


## PoeT

> Փոխում եմ ալիքը, քանի որ տանել չեմ կարողանում   	+1
> 
> Առանց մեկնաբանության...


Արա լավ ինչ անկապ ես...
Դե լավ գոնե պատճառները ասա, ինչի տանել չես կարողանու՞մ

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Տարբերակ 3-րդ
Սրամտության բացակայություն և տափակության ավելցուկ եմ միայն նկատում.
Ծրագրի երկրպագուները թող ինձնից չնեղանան, սա իմ կարծիքն է

----------


## Gohar

Կարծում եմ հաջողված նախագիծ է: Ամեն կիրակի նայում եմ ու լիաթոք ծիծաղում, սուր հումորներ ունեն, լավ դերասանական խաղ, մանավանդ այն աղջիկը, որ Նունե Եսայանի ձևերն է անում… :LOL:  Ինչ խոսք մեկ-մեկ չափը անցնում են, բայց Աշոտի ասած. «Էդքան պլյուսի դիմաց մի հատ մինուս էլ չլինի»:  :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

Լավն են…մեկ-մեկ տափականում են, բայց դե ոչինչ… :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Արսեն

Ընհանրապես TV-ի հետ «չունեմ»: 32-ի մի քանի հաղորդում եմ նայել, նենց ոչինչ, բայց 2-րդ անգամ նայել չի լինում, որը խոսում է ցածր մակարդակի մասին: Մենակ Մխոն ա լավ անոնսներ անում: Ավելին կարող են...

----------


## Մանե

Չեմ կարող ասել,որ անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում/էդ սկզբից էր տենց/,բայց եթե լինում ա,ապա հավեսով նայում եմ :Smile:

----------


## shark_baby_girl

Իսկ ինձ այն շատ դուր ե գալիս,չնայած որ կարծում եմ  նրանց վերջը այնքան ել լավ չի լինի:

----------


## smilingangel

ընդհանրապես այդքան էլ շատ չէի հավանում,տափակություն էր հիմնականում.բայց գնալով հումորի մակարդակը բարձրացնում են.վերջինը շա՜՜՜տ լավն էր.հատկապես Նունեի ու Արսենի երգի ու «ՏԵՍ» հաղորդման նմանակումները.Արամը Անիտա Հախվերդյանի ձևերը շաատ տիպիկ արեց.բռավո :Hands Up:  ահագին ծիծաղեցի... :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Lilushik

> Իսկ ինձ այն շատ դուր ե գալիս,չնայած որ կարծում եմ  նրանց վերջը այնքան ել լավ չի լինի:


իսկ ես բոլորովին համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ,քանի որ կարծում եմ՝ նրանք գնալով ավելի ու ավելի են կատարելագործվում իրենց գործում…

----------


## electrical_storm

Շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ,եթե ՔՔ-ի տերերի հետ խոսեին ու սարքեին Քոմեդի Քլաբ_Երևան Սթայլ типа… ու նրանց հետ համագործակցելով շատ ավելի լավ բան կլիներ,քան հիմայա ու չէին ասի,թե վատ պատճենա…
Նայել եմ մի քնաի պահ ու խնդալս եկելա… ոչ թե կատակների վար, այլ այն բաների վրա,թե ինչ անկապ ձևա…Ախր ամեն տեղ չի ու բոլորը չեն, որ նման բան կարող են սարքել… ՔՔ-ի ոգին ու գաղափարները ստեղ պարզապես չեն կարող գործել… Մեր օդիցա դա… քյարթու,հանգածա մթնոլորտա ստեղ :Smile:  :

----------


## Աբելյան

մեկ մեկ նայում եմ

----------


## Armeno

Մեծ մասը ապուշությունա,ու յես չեմ հասկանում ըտտեղ նստած Հայ «Աստղերը» ինչի վրա են ըտենց ճաքում

----------


## electrical_storm

գիտե՞ս ինչի են ծիծաղում ապուշ բաների վրա... КК-ի մեջ ասում են ինչի.... мы их на наркоту посадим, ржать будут над каждой *****ой!!...

----------


## shark_baby_girl

> իսկ ես բոլորովին համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ,քանի որ կարծում եմ՝ նրանք գնալով ավելի ու ավելի են կատարելագործվում իրենց գործում…


Հա բայց ջանս ես ի նկատի ունեմ, որ նրանց հումորները այնքան էլ ընդունելի չեն:
Եվ արդեն լսել եմ դեպքեր նրանց հետ կապված, որ արդեն լավ չեն ավարտվել, և եթե նույն կերպ շարունակեն,ապա շատ երկար չեն դիմանա,չնայած որ նրանց դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ նրանք իմ լավ ընկերներն են.... Ես իրենց էլ եմ դա բազմիցս ասել:
Մեր հայերը միշտ ել առանձնացել են իրենց յուրահատուկ հումորով,բայց վիրավորել հումորի միջոցով մերձավորներիդ? կարծում եմ դա երբեք չի ողջունվի:Այդպես չես կարծում? :Think:

----------


## Selene

Ինձ այս հաղորդումն ընդհանրապես դուր չի գալիս :Tongue:  
Անհետաքրքիր է, հումորներն էլ հաճախ չստացված այն աստիճան, որ ժպտալդ չի գալիս, էլ ուր մնաց՝ ծիծաղես: Իմ կարծիքով այնքան էլ ստացված նախագիծ չէ :Think:

----------


## Censor

Բանը.. 
Սեմեչկա բովելուց, եսիմ, հաց ուտելուց խոհանոցում եթե հենց էտ միացրած լինի, շատ չեմ բողոքի, բայց вообще-то տափակոտ հաղորդումա..

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Кстати, Comedy club-ից вообще եմ զզվում, չափից դուրս пошлый են..

----------


## Goga

Եթե  ուրիշ հետաքրքիր հաղորդում չկա այդ ժամին, ապա դիտում եմ, բայց այդքան էլ հաջողված հաղորդում չի, հիմնականում չեմ սիրում, երբ ձեռք են առնում շոու բիզնեսի մարդկանց և իրենց հումորը դրա հիման վրա է կառուցված հիմնականում :Ok:

----------


## Egern.net

երեք շաբաթը մեկ կարելի է նայել....

մեկ-մեկ շատ հաջող հումորներ են անում, բայց դե տափակությունները գերակշռում են...

----------


## Tumbler

Դե մեր "Աստղերն" էլ հայ չե՞ն վերջի վերջո. Բա փող են չէ տվել, պիտի մի լավ խնդան ու կապ չունի ընտեղի հումորը ծիծաղալու-ա թե չէ.  Մեկ-մեկ որ աչքիս ընկնումա նայում եմ չէ, մի էշություն ընտեղ կասեն ես նստած նայում եմ թե ինչի վրա են խնդում, ընկնու սեղանների վրա, թավալվում գետնին. Կարողա մենք իրանց հումորը չե՞նք ջոկում. Երեվի իրանց հումորը հասկանալու համար պետքա աստղ լինել.

----------


## cool_aper

Eghel em iranc akumbayin tarberakum ... qerumein indz hatakic enqan einq xndacel ...Akumbum lriv urisha ...poshli shutkeq ein anum vor mernum einq....  (es astgherin haskanum em ) chnayac TV-ov el em havesov nayum .. orinak Susanna Shahinyan erajshtakan phostarkgh@ verjn er ... 

p.s. Mp3 Aramn el Shproti heta ergum 2 astghum

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## cool_aper

Esorvan@ shat lavn er... Shushon verjn er ...  Arsen@ mekin mek er anum ... !

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Hayrenaser

Մեկ-մեկ լավն ա, հաճախ ապուշություն… Լավ էր Անիտա Հախվերդյանի, Շուշան Պետրոսյանի մասին պրիկոլները

----------


## Հենո

Երեկվանը լրվ բոմբ եր Լօօօօօօլ
են մպ3 Արամը սպասնումա …

----------


## Անժելիկա

Շաաաաաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում 32-ը

----------


## aniko

Ամենա լավ հաղորդումը Ապրիլի 1ին էր  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  
հատկապես երբ Արսենը սկսեց Շուշանի ձևերը անել

----------


## Մանե

Երեկվանը սպանում էր :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Երեկվանը սպանում էր


Հա շատ լավն էր, նամանավանդ վերջը Արտո Թունջբոյաջյանն էլ  բոց էր  :LOL:

----------


## Angelina

Ճիշտ է մեկ-մեկ համը հանում են, բայց ընդհանուր լավն է:

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց



> Ամենա լավ հաղորդումը Ապրիլի 1ին էր   
> հատկապես երբ Արսենը սկսեց Շուշանի ձևերը անել


Դա վերջն էր… :Hands Up:   :Tongue:

----------


## aniko

անցիալ շաբաթվա են մի մասն ել էր լավը
էն որ հարցը տալիս էր, ու պատասխանը մի բառով էր ու հարցի վերջի վանկով :LOL:

----------


## cool_aper

էկող շաբաթ Գարիկ Մարտիրոսյանն ու Արթուր Ջանիբեկյանն են հյու 32ում անոնսն եմ տեսել

----------


## Chico_Madrid

Կարծում եմ որ Աշոտ Լյուդվիգովիչն ու Արամ MP3 շատ տաղանդավոր են,համ էլ Արամ MP3 շատ լավ ձայն ունի ու լավ է երգում:Իսկ նրանց հաղորդումից ամենասիրածս պարոդիան արցախցիներինն է,երբ հեքիաթ էին պատմում :LOL:  

Համ էլ շատ ծիծաղելի էր երբ Արսեն Գրիգորյանն ու Նազենին,Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ու Պետրոսի տնազն էին անում:


Բայց դե անտենան լավ բանա էլի :Hands Up:

----------


## Amarasos

:Joker: Ոչ մի հումորային բան չկա տեղ: :Think:   Քոմեդի Քլաբի անհաջող կրկնօրինակը :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ոչ մի հումորային բան չկա տեղ:  Քոմեդի Քլաբի անհաջող կրկնօրինակը


Լրիվ ճիշտես ասում... 1000-ից 1-են նենց հումոր անւմ, վոր միքիչ խնդալտ գալիսա... :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ճիշտ է մեկ-մեկ համը հանում են, բայց ընդհանուր լավն է:
> 
> Դա վերջն էր…


վոչ թե մեկ-մեկ այլ մի ուրիշ կարգի են համը հանում..

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

*Սիրում եմ և անհամբերությամբ սպասում*

----------


## Angelina

Այս շաբաթվանը վերջն էր:

----------


## John

> Այս շաբաթվանը վերջն էր:


ափսոս, որ վերջը (էս շաբաթվանը այսինքն) չեմ տեսել…

----------


## Ungrateful

Եսել չտեսա.. :Sad:   լավներ՞

----------


## Մանե

> Լրիվ ճիշտես ասում... 1000-ից 1-են նենց հումոր անւմ, վոր միքիչ խնդալտ գալիսա...
> վոչ թե մեկ-մեկ այլ մի ուրիշ կարգի են համը հանում..


Լավ,դե քանի որ անկեղծությունս քեզ էլ հասավ,ասեմ :LOL: 
Չես կարա ասես որ վատ հաղորդում ա,ու չեն ծիծաղացնում :Tongue: 
Ուրիշ հարց ա,թե ռազ որ արդեն ասել ես,ուրեմն ինչ էլ ասեն,չես ծիծաղելու :Wink: 
Բայց որ մեկ-մեկ/մեկ-մեկը շատ շուտ-շուտ ա լինում/ շաաաաաաաատ լավ հումորներ ունեն,էդ ուրիշ բան ա :Tongue: 
Համ էլ որ էդքան վատն ա,էլ խի
ես ասում



> Եսել չտեսա.. լավներ՞


Մեկ չի՞ կնայես թե չէ,մեկ ա չես ծիծաղալու :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Լավ,դե քանի որ անկեղծությունս քեզ էլ հասավ,ասեմ
> Չես կարա ասես որ վատ հաղորդում ա,ու չեն ծիծաղացնում
> Ուրիշ հարց ա,թե ռազ որ արդեն ասել ես,ուրեմն ինչ էլ ասեն,չես ծիծաղելու
> Բայց որ մեկ-մեկ/մեկ-մեկը շատ շուտ-շուտ ա լինում/ շաաաաաաաատ լավ հումորներ ունեն,էդ ուրիշ բան ա
> Համ էլ որ էդքան վատն ա,էլ խի
> ես ասում
> 
> Մեկ չի՞ կնայես թե չէ,մեկ ա չես ծիծաղալու


Ասել եի որ մեկ-մեկ լավ հումոր անումեն, դրա համար որ չեի նայել ուզում էի իմանայի լավն էր թե վատը որ եթե կրկնողությունը աչկովս ընկնի ալիքը չփոխեմ...  :Wink:

----------


## Malu

Ուղղակի ցնցված եմ MP3-Արամի երաժշտական (ավելի ճիշտ ոկալ) տվյալներով: Շատ տաղանդավոր տղա է, իսկ անցած շաբաթ էլ ավելի համոզվեցի դրանում, երբ մասնակցեցի "2 աստղ" նախագցի նկարահանումներին, որը ցույց կտան այս շաբաթ, որտեղ Արամը քիչ չէր երգում էր Մայքլ Ջեքսոն, այլև պարում էր նրա նման ու ասեմ շատ-շաաաաա՜տ լավ՝ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ պարողի համար: 
Ճիշտ է թեման "32 ատամ"-ի մասին է (հաջողված նախագիծ է, ու չեմ էլ փնովի, ով կարողանում է, թող դրանից լավ անի  :Hands Up: ), բայց անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել "2 աստղ"-ի եզրափակիչը, որը կցուցադրեն այս ուրբաթ: Արամը "սպանում է", ու լրիվ արժանի են առաջին տեղը գրավելու :Smile:

----------

Moon (07.02.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Ուղղակի ցնցված եմ MP3-Արամի երաժշտական (ավելի ճիշտ ոկալ) տվյալներով: Շատ տաղանդավոր տղա է, իսկ անցած շաբաթ էլ ավելի համոզվեցի դրանում, երբ մասնակցեցի "2 աստղ" նախագցի նկարահանումներին, որը ցույց կտան այս շաբաթ, որտեղ Արամը քիչ չէր երգում էր Մայքլ Ջեքսոն, այլև պարում էր նրա նման ու ասեմ շատ-շաաաաա՜տ լավ՝ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ պարողի համար: 
> Ճիշտ է թեման "32 ատամ"-ի մասին է (հաջողված նախագիծ է, ու չեմ էլ փնովի, ով կարողանում է, թող դրանից լավ անի ), բայց անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել "2 աստղ"-ի եզրափակիչը, որը կցուցադրեն այս ուրբաթ: Արամը "սպանում է", ու լրիվ արժանի են առաջին տեղը գրավելու


Հա, Արամը միշտ էլ փայլում ա :Love: 

Ժողովուրդ ով տեսավ էս վերջինը....իրանք ճիշտ ա մեկ մեկ տափականում են, բայց մեկ ա լավն են... :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ ով տեսավ էս վերջինը....իրանք ճիշտ ա մեկ մեկ տափականում են, բայց մեկ ա լավն են...


Վերջերս սկսել են դուրս գալ: Մանավանդ բողոքավորները  :LOL:  «իմ ավտոն էնքան վատն ա, որ մատոռը շատ ա խմում ակկումլյատորին ծեծում ա»

----------

Ceceron (24.02.2009), Moon (07.02.2009), Հրատացի (07.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Շատ լավն են :Hands Up:   Իմ ու կնոջս համար իրենք այսօրվա դրությամբ ամենալավն են, ու իրենց բոլոր ակումբային համերգներին ներկա ենք լինում, ընենց ենք ծիցաղում....  :LOL:

----------

Moon (21.02.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Վերջերս սկսել են դուրս գալ: Մանավանդ բողոքավորները  «իմ ավտոն էնքան վատն ա, որ մատոռը շատ ա խմում ակկումլյատորին ծեծում ա»


Հա, բողոքողները շատ լավն են, մի հատ կա, հիվանդանողի հետ կապված, նենց լավն ա, դեռ չի գնացել եթեր, էդ վերջն ա :Hands Up: 




> Շատ լավն են  Իմ ու կնոջս համար իրենք այսօրվա դրությամբ ամենալավն են, ու իրենց բոլոր ակումբային համերգներին ներկա ենք լինում, ընենց ենք ծիցաղում....


 :Love:  ապրեք

----------


## Jarre

Այս շաբաթ՝ փետրվարի 28-ին ակումբային տարբերակ (առանց նկարահանման) համերգ է լինելու։  Երբ նկարահանում չի լինում ավելի հավես է անցնում։

----------


## Ceceron

> Վերջերս սկսել են դուրս գալ: Մանավանդ բողոքավորները  «իմ ավտոն էնքան վատն ա, որ մատոռը շատ ա խմում ակկումլյատորին ծեծում ա»


կամ էլ մեր հիվանդանոցը էնքան վատնաաա, որ բժիշկին ասում եմ փորս ցավումա, ասումա բեր պաչեմ կանցնի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (24.02.2009), Lady SDF (25.02.2009), Tig (24.02.2009), Երկնային (25.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> կամ էլ մեր հիվանդանոցը էնքան վատնաաա, որ բժիշկին ասում եմ փորս ցավումա, ասումա բեր պաչեմ կանցնի


Մեր հիվանդանոցը էնքան վատն ա, որ գինեկոլոգը տեղում չէր ըլնում՝ ընգերներն էին նայում:  :LOL:

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (24.02.2009), Ceceron (24.02.2009), Chilly (06.03.2009), Արտիստ (24.02.2009), Երկնային (25.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> Մեր հիվանդանոցը էնքան վատն ա, որ գինեկոլոգը տեղում չէր ըլնում՝ ընգերներն էին նայում:


Կամ էլ մեր տոնածառը էնքան վատնաաա որ վրեն լվացք ենք փռում  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (24.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2009)

----------


## SunnY

> Կամ էլ մեր տոնածառը էնքան վատնաաա որ վրեն լվացք ենք փռում


Կամ էլ 'մեր հիվանդանոցն ենքան վատն ա, որ մարդ ա վատանում, բժիշկները շտապօգնություն են զանգում'  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Շատ լավն են  :Hands Up:

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (24.02.2009), Ceceron (24.02.2009), Sona_Yar (25.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ ես մեռա, որ Էլթոն Ջոնին «վարպետ» տիտղոսով դիմեց։  Պակտերացնո՞ւմ եք, Էլթոնը վարպետ :LOL:

----------


## Լուսիանա

առաջ համարյա չէի նայում, էս վերջերս սկսել եմ նայել: Բողոքավորները ինձ էլ են շատ դուր գալիս...
մեր հիվանդանոցը էնքան վատն ա, որ պահակը գիշերները օպերացիա ա անում...
մեր հիվանդանոցը էնքան վատն ա, որ գլխավոր բժիշկը կողքի հիվանդանոցում հիվանդ պառկած ա...
 :Smile:

----------

Ceceron (25.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2009)

----------


## Lady SDF

> կամ էլ մեր հիվանդանոցը էնքան վատնաաա, որ բժիշկին ասում եմ փորս ցավումա, ասումա բեր պաչեմ կանցնի


սրա վրա արցունքախառն քրքջում էի  :Hands Up: 

կամ ... մեր հիվանդանոցն էնքան վատն էր, որ պատերը պոչկեքի քարերով էր շարած
կամ ... մեր հիվանդանոցն ենքան վատն էր, որ բուժքրոջ մոտ հանվում էի, ախպերները բռնում տփում էին

և ... մեր հիվանդանոցն էնքան վատն էր, որ օպերացիան անում էին, հետո էին նարկոզ տալիս

----------

Լուսիանա (26.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> սրա վրա արցունքախառն քրքջում էի 
> 
> կամ ... մեր հիվանդանոցն ենքան վատն էր, որ բուժքրոջ մոտ հանվում էի, ախպերները բռնում տփում էին


Էսել եմ շաաաաաատ սիրում լավնա …  :Smile:  :LOL: 
մի հատ էլ իմ կոմից...
Մեր հիվանդանոցը էնքան վանտաաաա, որ առաջին հարկում պսակ են ծախում  :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------

Լուսիանա (26.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Մեր խանութը էնքան վատնա, որ հսկիչ դրամարկղի փոխարեն հարկայինից մարդա կանգնած :LOL:

----------

Ceceron (06.03.2009), Elmo (06.03.2009), Lady SDF (06.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (06.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Մեր խանութը էնքան վատնա, որ հսկիչ դրամարկղի փոխարեն հարկայինից մարդա կանգնած


Հեյ, կարծեմ դա դեռ եթեր չի գնացել....կարո՞ղ ա էնտեղ ես եղել, թե գնում ես ասա, ծանոթանանք, ես նկարահանումներին էնտեղ եմ սովորաբար...լա՞վ

----------

Jarre (06.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հեյ, կարծեմ դա դեռ եթեր չի գնացել....կարո՞ղ ա էնտեղ ես եղել, թե գնում ես ասա, ծանոթանանք, ես նկարահանումներին էնտեղ եմ սովորաբար...լա՞վ


Դէ մարդը աասել ա:




> *իրենց բոլոր ակումբային համերգներին ներկա ենք լինում, ընենց ենք ծիցաղում....*


 :Wink:

----------

Jarre (06.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Դէ մարդը աասել ա:


Ժողովուրդ միտք ծագեց, ակումբցիներով մի օր եկեք 32։ Ես կիմանամ տոմսերն ինչ արժեն :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ միտք ծագեց, ակումբցիներով մի օր եկեք 32։ Ես կիմանամ տոմսերն ինչ արժեն


Իմացի ինչ արժեն: Ամոթ էլ ա իրանց գործընկերն ենք, կյանքում չեմ գնացել :  :Blush:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժողովուրդ միտք ծագեց, ակումբցիներով մի օր եկեք 32։ Ես կիմանամ տոմսերն ինչ արժեն


Տոմսերն արժեն 6.000 դրամ։  Մարտի 25-ին և 26-ին նկարահանումներ են լինելու, տոմսերը էլի նույն արժեքին է։

Վերջում մի նորություն էլ՝ իմ մարդը էնքան խանդոտա, որ էն օրը տուն էկավ տեսավ ջրի մարդու հետ նստած կոֆե եմ խմում, էտ խեղճ կնկան տվեց սատկացրեց :LOL:

----------

Elmo (06.03.2009), Lady SDF (06.03.2009), Moon (06.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (06.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Տոմսերն արժեն 6.000 դրամ։


 :Shok:  Թանկ չի՞:

----------


## Moon

> Տոմսերն արժեն 6.000 դրամ։  Մարտի 25-ին և 26-ին նկարահանումներ են լինելու, տոմսերը էլի նույն արժեքին է։
> 
> Վերջում մի նորություն էլ՝ իմ մարդը էնքան խանդոտա, որ էն օրը տուն էկավ տեսավ ջրի մարդու հետ նստած կոֆե եմ խմում, էտ խեղճ կնկան տվեց սատկացրեց


հեյ, մի գրի էն ինչ եղել ա....մարդիկ կնայեն կծիծաղան, տենց ա հավես....ես տանը ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում, որ մի ամսվա եթերը չպատմեմ մերոնց...օօօօօօօօօօ, դու ամեն անգամ 6000 դրամ տալիս, գնու՞մ ես....ես մտածում էի ավելի էժան ա....

----------


## freethinker

Ուզում էի պատասխանեմ "չեմ տեսել բայց այնքան եմ լսել դրա մասին որ արդեն չեմ ուզում տեսնեմ", բայց չգտա այդպիսի պատասխան  :Blink:

----------


## Jarre

> հեյ, մի գրի էն ինչ եղել ա....


Յա՜, էտ 6.000 դրամը հենց ընենց եմ տվել, լավ էլ պատմելու եմ....: (իհարկե կատակ է, չեք ուզում չեմ պատմի  :Smile: 




> դու ամեն անգամ 6000 դրամ տալիս, գնու՞մ ես....ես մտածում էի ավելի էժան ա....


Չէ ամեն անգամ չէ։  Մարդկանց շահագրգռում եմ, որ հրավիրեն ու ձրիա ստացվում  :Tongue:   Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա այո՛։

Բայց մի բան եմ նկատել, որ երբեմն (շատ հազվագյուտ) ակումբային տարբերակում լինում են էժանագին հումորներ կամ կեցվածքն է լինում այդպիսին։  Խոսքս չի գնում անկոմպլեքս կամ ազատ պահելու մասին։  Սա որպես բարի նկատառումներով ասված միտք, որ մի գուցե հասնի ակումբի տղաներին։  32-ը հաճախ ասում է, որ իրենց հումորը անիմաստ հումոր սիրողներին համար չի։  Ես ցանկանում եմ, որ իրենք հավատարիմ մնան իրենց ասած այս խոսքերին։

----------


## Moon

> Յա՜, էտ 6.000 դրամը հենց ընենց եմ տվել, լավ էլ պատմելու եմ....: (իհարկե կատակ է, չեք ուզում չեմ պատմի 
> 
> 
> Չէ ամեն անգամ չէ։  Մարդկանց շահագրգռում եմ, որ հրավիրեն ու ձրիա ստացվում   Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա այո՛։
> 
> Բայց մի բան եմ նկատել, որ երբեմն (շատ հազվագյուտ) ակումբային տարբերակում լինում են էժանագին հումորներ կամ կեցվածքն է լինում այդպիսին։  Խոսքս չի գնում անկոմպլեքս կամ ազատ պահելու մասին։  Սա որպես բարի նկատառումներով ասված միտք, որ մի գուցե հասնի ակումբի տղաներին։  32-ը հաճախ ասում է, որ իրենց հումորը անիմաստ հումոր սիրողներին համար չի։  Ես ցանկանում եմ, որ իրենք հավատարիմ մնան իրենց ասած այս խոսքերին։


Համաձայն եմ մեկ մեկ անհամություններ անում են, որ մի այլ կարգի նյարդայնանում եմ։ Լավ, ուրեմն նայի, մյուս նկարահանմանը որ գաս ինձ ձայն տուր, ես էնտեղ կլինեմ, ինձ հեշտ ա ճանաչել, կեպկայով հավանաբար կլինեմ, դիկտաֆոնն ու ֆոտոապարատը ձեռքին մեկին վազվզելիս տեսնես՝ ես եմ։

----------

Jarre (06.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Համաձայն եմ մեկ մեկ անհամություններ անում են, որ մի այլ կարգի նյարդայնանում եմ։ Լավ, ուրեմն նայի, մյուս նկարահանմանը որ գաս ինձ ձայն տուր, ես էնտեղ կլինեմ, ինձ հեշտ ա ճանաչել, կեպկայով հավանաբար կլինեմ, դիկտաֆոնն ու ֆոտոապարատը ձեռքին մեկին վազվզելիս տեսնես՝ ես եմ։


Դու մենակ նկարահանումների՞ն ես լինում, թե ակումբայինում էլ։  Ես նկարահանումների ընդհանրապես չեմ գնում։  Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե դու էլ լինես ու հանդիպենք։

----------


## Moon

> Դու մենակ նկարահանումների՞ն ես լինում, թե ակումբայինում էլ։  Ես նկարահանումների ընդհանրապես չեմ գնում։  Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե դու էլ լինես ու հանդիպենք։


ՄԻ բան չհասկացա, ակումբայինու՞մ նույնը չի ինչ նկարահանումները....աչքիս դու մի օրում 4 շրագիր ես նայում հա՞, որովհետև իմ իմացածով սովորական նկարահանումների օրերին տոմսերը 5000 դրամ ա, ոչ թե 6000...

----------


## Vrt

> հեյ, մի գրի էն ինչ եղել ա....մարդիկ կնայեն կծիծաղան, տենց ա հավես....ես տանը ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում, որ մի ամսվա եթերը չպատմեմ մերոնց...օօօօօօօօօօ, դու ամեն անգամ 6000 դրամ տալիս, գնու՞մ ես....ես մտածում էի ավելի էժան ա....


Իմ մարդն էնքան խանդոտա, որ տարելա մեծացրել... քիթս...
Լուրջ Դոլորես? Բա իմ մարդն էլ էնքան խանդոտա, որ տարելա կտրել կրծքերս, ու դոշիս էլ միքանի հատ մազ խփել...

----------

Ռուֆուս (07.03.2009)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> հեյ, մի գրի էն ինչ եղել ա....մարդիկ կնայեն կծիծաղան, տենց ա հավես....ես տանը ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում, որ մի ամսվա եթերը չպատմեմ մերոնց...օօօօօօօօօօ, դու ամեն անգամ 6000 դրամ տալիս, գնու՞մ ես....ես մտածում էի ավելի էժան ա....


Երեխեք իրանց արած կատակները 6000 դրամ չարժեն  :Nea: 
Ախր հումոր չկա մեջները, երբեմն էլ այնպիսի համարներ են անում, որ ուղղակի դատարկություն են, հատկապես _մերօրյա Չարենցը_  :Bad:

----------


## Moon

> Երեխեք իրանց արած կատակները 6000 դրամ չարժեն 
> Ախր հումոր չկա մեջները, երբեմն էլ այնպիսի համարներ են անում, որ ուղղակի դատարկություն են, հատկապես մերօրյա Չարենցը


Վայ մերօրյա մի ասա էլի, որովհետև ինքը Չարենցի հետ հեչ կապ չունի, ուղակի Չարենցավանից ա

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Վայ մերօրյա մի ասա էլի, որովհետև ինքը Չարենցի հետ հեչ կապ չունի, ուղակի Չարենցավանից ա


Դե մի քանի անգամ լսել եմ, որ այդպես են նրան կոչել, դրա համար եմ ասում, թե չէ ես էլ այդպես չեմ համարում նրան  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Իմ մարդն էնքան խանդոտա, որ տարելա մեծացրել... քիթս...
> Լուրջ Դոլորես? Բա իմ մարդն էլ էնքան խանդոտա, որ տարելա կտրել կրծքերս, ու դոշիս էլ միքանի հատ մազ խփել...


Կռիսն ես հաաաաաաաա.....սպասի ես ինձ հակառակ դուրս գամ, մի բան էլ ես հիշեմ....
-Ի՞նչ ես դուրս տալիս
- Էդ ուզում ես ասած լինես, որ 14 տարեկան երեխու ճակատ եմ հա՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կռիսն ես հաաաաաաաա.....սպասի ես ինձ հակառակ դուրս գամ, մի բան էլ ես հիշեմ....
> -Ի՞նչ ես դուրս տալիս
> - Էդ ուզում ես ասած լինես, որ 14 տարեկան երեխու ճակատ եմ հա՞


Նոր քեզ 2 անգամ ցույց տվին 32-ով,մեկը խոշոր պլան :Tongue:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Լույս, ես էլ քեզ տեսա  :Wink: 

իսկ ակումբը... եսիմ, տափակացել են լրիվ... երեկ նայեցի, ոչ մի բանի վրա նորմալ չեմ ծիծաղել... սկզբում շա~տ լավն էին, հիմա էլ նույն լավ ու տաղանդավոր տղաներն ու Զառան են, բայց մեկ է` տափակացել են:

----------


## Moon

> Նոր քեզ 2 անգամ ցույց տվին 32-ով,մեկը խոշոր պլան





> Լույս, ես էլ քեզ տեսա 
> 
> իսկ ակումբը... եսիմ, տափակացել են լրիվ... երեկ նայեցի, ոչ մի բանի վրա նորմալ չեմ ծիծաղել... սկզբում շա~տ լավն էին, հիմա էլ նույն լավ ու տաղանդավոր տղաներն ու Զառան են, բայց մեկ է` տափակացել են:


Վայ էս ի՞նչ ա, բոլորն ինձ տեսել են, իսկ ես հենց էդ պահին էկրանին չեմ նայել :Blush: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ էի անում, ժպտու՞մ էի

----------


## Արտիստ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ էի անում, ժպտու՞մ էի


Հա, ժպտում էիր :Smile:

----------

Moon (08.03.2009)

----------


## Vrt

> Լույս, ես էլ քեզ տեսա 
> 
> իսկ ակումբը... եսիմ, տափակացել են լրիվ... երեկ նայեցի, ոչ մի բանի վրա նորմալ չեմ ծիծաղել... սկզբում շա~տ լավն էին, հիմա էլ նույն լավ ու տաղանդավոր տղաներն ու Զառան են, բայց մեկ է` տափակացել են:


Մարտի 8-ին նվիրված հաղորդմանը չի կարելի ասել, որ տափակացել են.... ու նաև էս ամբողջ ամսվանը... Գիտեք, շատ դժվար ա քանի տարի շարունակ հումոր անել, մնալ միևնույն ֆորմայի մեջ, ու անընդհատ ծիծաղելի լինել... Ես սիրում եմ իրենց հումորը, որովհետև միշտ տեղին ա լինում:  :Hands Up:  գնահատում եմ նաև իրենց աշխատանքը, որովհետև իրենք էլ են հասկանում իրենց թերությունները :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (09.03.2009), Moon (09.03.2009), Աթեիստ (08.03.2009), Հարդ (20.11.2009)

----------


## Lady SDF

Ինչ որ չափով թուլացել են և որոշ համարներ իսկապես այդքան էլ լավ չեն ստացվում ԲԱՅՑ որ տղաները (և իհարկե Զառան) դերասանական տաղանդ ունեն անժխտելի է: Պարզապես լավ սցենարներ են պետք: Իրենց ստեղծագործական աշխատանքներին ծանոթ չեմ բայց գուցե նոր սցենարիստներ ավելացնեն իրենց խմբին:

----------

Jarre (09.03.2009)

----------


## sharick

Լավ բաներ լինում ա , որովհետև  տաղանդավոր մարդիք  կան 32  ատամ ակւմբում , ինչը չեմ ասի P . S քլաբի մասին , սաղ տափակ են , Դելոից սկսած , բայց  մի երկու անգամ լավ կատակներ եղել են:  :Smile:

----------

Mks (24.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ ինձ գնալով ավելի է դուր գալիս էս հաղորդումը: Սկզբում ամբողջ հաղորդման ընթացքում մեկ երկու անգամ ժպտում էի ընդամենը, հիմա կարգին ծիծաղալու համարներ են ունենում: Իհարկե դժվար ա բարձրակարգ հումոր ապահովել ամբողջ հաղորդման ընթացքում, ու հաղորդում նկարահանել ամեն շաբաթ կամ երկու շաբաթը մեկ, բայց այն, որ տեղաշարժը դրական է դա լավ է:

----------

Elmo (24.03.2009), Jarre (27.03.2009), Mks (24.03.2009), Moon (24.03.2009), Աթեիստ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

Կյանք ջան, հաղորդումը նկարում են ամիսը մեկ՝ 2 օրում 4 ծրագիր։)))

Հ.Գ. Հիմա Ռենկարնացիա եմ լսում, ու քո ավատարի ճստոները հավեսով պարում են :Love: Մեկը ես եմ, մեկը դու :Blush:

----------


## sharick

Իսկ ինչ կարծիք ունեք երեկվա ` ապրիլի 25 ի 32 ի մասին???  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

:LOL:  :Lol2:

----------

BOBO (19.11.2009), Մանուլ (19.11.2009)

----------


## Haykolo007

գժվում եմ 32 ատամի համար,Վաչեն,Գարիկը ,Արմուշը դեմք են,իսկ Արամը ամենատաղանդաորնա

----------


## Amarysa

> Լավն են…մեկ-մեկ տափականում են, բայց դե ոչինչ…


Ճիշտ ես, մեկ–մեկ իսկապես հաջողված համարներ են անում, իսկ հաճախ էլ տափակություններով են եթերը լցնում  :Secret:

----------


## Cyber

> Դե պարզ ա, որ Comedy club-ից են copy արել, բայց դե ինքնատիպ  են, ու դեռ շատ աճելու տեղ ունեն, հույսով եմ իրենց մոտ կստացվի


Հա copy են արել , բայց paste մոռացել են տան

----------

Արամ (20.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ի դեպ, «32 ատամ»-ը դեկտեմբերից կարող եք դիտել Արմենիա ու TV5 հեռուստաընկերությունների եթերում :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Ի դեպ, «32 ատամ»-ը դեկտեմբերից կարող եք դիտել Արմենիա ու TV5 հեռուստաընկերությունների եթերում


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  ետ հաստատա՞

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ի դեպ, «32 ատամ»-ը դեկտեմբերից կարող եք դիտել Արմենիա ու TV5 հեռուստաընկերությունների եթերում


Իիիիի, լավ էլի  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իիիիի, լավ էլի





> ետ հաստատա՞


Էդ խի՞ տենց զարմացաք ու տխրեցիք :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Շանթը սիրում ենք դրա համար.. ի տարբերություն Արմենիայի...

----------

davidus (21.11.2009), Farfalla (21.11.2009), Yellow Raven (21.11.2009), Մանուլ (21.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Ինչ վատա  :Sad: 
Արմենիա ալիքը հեչ չեմ սիրում

----------

davidus (21.11.2009)

----------


## mat94

32 ատամը գնումա Արմենիա, ափսոս   :Sad:    ամեն ինչ անումեն իրաց ռեյտինգը բարձրանա, կարծես հասկացան P.S. club-ը բանի պետք չեր, հիմա կպելեն 32-ին    :Angry2:

----------


## Haykolo007

ճիշտա ես էլ Արմենիան չեմ սիրում,Շանթը շատ լավնա,ափսոս :Sad: .որ Արմենիաով են հեռարձակելու,չնայած իմ կարծիքով դրանից հետո Արմենիան շատ ավելի շատ կնայեն,մենակ թե ՓՍ-ի :Bad:  տղեքին գոնե իրանց թիմ չբերեն

----------

Armen.181 (22.11.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

Հա Արմենիան ես էլ չեմ սիրում։ Շանթը շատ լավ հեռուստաալիքա, իզուր են գնում։
Ժող ջան մի բան հարցնեմ, ոնց կարամ գնամ իրանց շոուները նայեմ՞՞՞
նկատի ունեմ տոմսովա.... եթե հա ու ինչ արժի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա Արմենիան ես էլ չեմ սիրում։ Շանթը շատ լավ հեռուստաալիքա, իզուր են գնում։
> Ժող ջան մի բան հարցնեմ, ոնց կարամ գնամ իրանց շոուները նայեմ՞՞՞
> նկատի ունեմ տոմսովա.... եթե հա ու ինչ արժի


Փողով չի, բայց ծանոթով է: Շանթում պետք է ծանոթ ունենաս, որ թողնեն մասնակցես նկարահանումներին:  :Smile:  Սովորաբար շոուի մասնակիցների ծանոթ բարեկամներն են դահլիճի կեսը լցնում:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Փողով չի, բայց ծանոթով է: Շանթում պետք է ծանոթ ունենաս, որ թողնեն մասնակցես նկարահանումներին:  Սովորաբար շոուի մասնակիցների ծանոթ բարեկամներն են դահլիճի կեսը լցնում:


Հայկ, մի քանի ամիս առաջ հաստատ տոմսեր վաճառում էին: 4000 կամ 6000` 2 հաղորդման համար:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ուրեմն տեղեկություններս հնացել են... Էխ ջահելությունս ինչ արագ անցավ, երբ ձրի գնում էինք Շանթ...  Հիշու՞մ ես, Մանե


Հենց էդ էի հիշել մի քանի օր առաջ  :Jpit:   Էլ չենք գնալո՞ւ  :Blush: 

 aeosmith, կարծեմ հեռախոսի համարն էլ 098 32 32 32 ա, կարող ես զանգել, հարցնել  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Հայկ, մի քանի ամիս առաջ հաստատ տոմսեր վաճառում էին: 4000 կամ 6000` 2 հաղորդման համար:


Նայած ովա փող տալացողը,հիմա չգիտեմ փող տալիս են թե չէ,բայց որ հրավիրատոմսով մտնում են էտ դեռ կա:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա Արմենիան ես էլ չեմ սիրում։ Շանթը շատ լավ հեռուստաալիքա, իզուր են գնում։
> Ժող ջան մի բան հարցնեմ, ոնց կարամ գնամ իրանց շոուները նայեմ՞՞՞
> նկատի ունեմ տոմսովա.... եթե հա ու ինչ արժի


Եթե կարողանաս մի լավ ծանոթ գտնես հաստատ անվճար կմտնես,ընկերս մի քանի անգամ գնացելա:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Փողով չի, բայց ծանոթով է: Շանթում պետք է ծանոթ ունենաս, որ թողնեն մասնակցես նկարահանումներին:  Սովորաբար շոուի մասնակիցների ծանոթ բարեկամներն են դահլիճի կեսը լցնում:


Որպես Շանթ ՏՎ ի աշխատող ասեմ, որ նկարահանումները 32 ատամի լինում են Երվանդի հորեղբոր ակումբում Ավանգարդ ֆոլկում, եթե չեմ սխալվում անունի պահով, իսկ ծանոթով Շանթում կարաք մասնակցեք ժողովրդական պարերին, Սուփերսթարին, հերթագրվում ենք, ու գնում ենք համերգի, առանց փողի :Smile: 
Իրոք գնացին Շանթից,32 ատամի տղաները քանի որ շատ լավ առաջարկ են ստացել tv5 ից,:Կարեն Բաբաջանյանը բարձր պաշտոն ա զբաղեցնելու էնտեղ, ու հիմնականում էտ ալիքը իրանց ձեռքում ա լինելու, միացել են Արմենիայի Հովո Ռաֆո ու մնացածին, Ամերիկայում միասին համերգ են տալու:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ու նշեմ, ցավոք Արմենիան 1ին տեղում ա վարկանիշով, 2րդը Շանթն ա 3րդը Հ1-ը :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> ու հիմնականում էտ ալիքը իրանց ձեռքում ա լինելու


Այսի՞նք,ուզում ես ասես ռետինգ են ապահովելու՞:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Այսի՞նք,ուզում ես ասես ռետինգ են ապահովելու՞:


Այսինքն շատ նոր նախագծեր ու ծրագրեր են իրենք ներկայացնելու: Կարծեմ Կարենը գլխավոր պրոդյուսերն ա դառել TV5ի:

----------


## Gayl

> Ու նշեմ, ցավոք Արմենիան 1ին տեղում ա վարկանիշով, 2րդը Շանթն ա 3րդը Հ1-ը


Հ1 ը դեռ վարկանիշ ունի՞:Արմենիան շատ լավնա,այ որ իսպանիայի առաջնությունն էլ ցույց տան Սուրենի հետ 1 ին տեղից չի էլ իջնի,ինչքան լավ հաղորդում ու կինո կա էտ ալիքով են ցույց տալիս:

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն շատ նոր նախագծեր ու ծրագրեր են իրենք ներկայացնելու: Կարծեմ Կարենը գլխավոր պրոդյուսերն ա դառել TV5ի:


Բայց էտ TV5 ը մի հատ պտի մաքրվի,զիզի-բիզի բաներ շատ են ցույց տալիս,օրինակ էն «կոնկրետ շոու» ն հերիքա որ էտ ալիքը էլ չնայես,չնայած էլի լավ բաներ ցույց են տալիս:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Բայց էտ TV5 ը մի հատ պտի մաքրվի,զիզի-բիզի բաներ շատ են ցույց տալիս,օրինակ էն «կոնկրետ շոու» ն հերիքա որ էտ ալիքը էլ չնայես,չնայած էլի լավ բաներ ցույց են տալիս:


Հա ժամանակին լավն էր գոնե MTV էինք նայում, հիմա զիբիլ ա լրիվ:Դե էտ արդեն իրանք կորոշեն ինչ անեն:

----------

Gayl (23.11.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ճիշտն ասած, ինձ մեկ ա թե որ ալիքով ա լինելու... :Xeloq: 
32-ը՝ հիմնականում նայում եմ Գարիկի ու Արամի համար../բոց են իրանք :LOL: /  կարևորը՝ իրանք լինեն...

----------


## Farfalla

Լավ չի, որ TV5 են գնացել, բայց հույսով եմ, որ նորմալ ալիք կսարքեն, լավ ու հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներով  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ հույսով եմ, որ P.S.-ի տղաներին 32 չեն վերցնի  :Smile:

----------


## mat94

Բա Շանթի ԲԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ սերիալում էլ Արմուշն ու Վաչեն չեն լինելու?

----------


## ministr

Էդ բանակումը առհասարակ պետքա փակել:

----------

Askalaf (07.12.2009), davidus (26.11.2009), Enigmatic (03.12.2009), tigrr (07.12.2009), urartu (25.11.2009)

----------


## mat94

:Smile:  եկեք նաֆսենք 32 ատամին Արմենիա ու TV5 գնալու համար  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Հենա նավսվել են էլի... գնացին Արմենիա  :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (07.12.2009), Farfalla (02.12.2009)

----------


## mat94

գնացելեն Արմենիա ինքնաբերաբար ծծաղալս չի գալիս:  :Beee:   :Sad:  :Boredom:  :Beee:

----------


## aerosmith

բայց հիմա արդեն կասեմ որ շանթը իրոք հումորային ծրագրերի կարիք ունի…

----------


## Elmo

Էս վերջերս Շանթը ահագին հետ ա գնացել: 32-ն էլ կորցրեց:

----------

Askalaf (07.12.2009)

----------


## Okamigo

> Էս վերջերս Շանթը ահագին հետ ա գնացել: 32-ն էլ կորցրեց:


Իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի Արմենիա TV-նա լավ առաջարկ արել 32-ին,դրա համար էլ գնացել են,հենց նոր տեսա ինչ որ նոր շոու էին սարքել 32 ակումբցիները,երևի դա Արմենիայի լավ առաջարկներից մեկն էր

----------


## Zangezur

Արմենիան դառելա պոլնի հումորային ալիք:

----------


## Farfalla

Ժող, ով գիտի Արմենիա TV-ով 32-ը երբ են ցույց տալիս?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող, ով գիտի Արմենիա TV-ով 32-ը երբ են ցույց տալիս?


Շաբաթ՝ ժամը 21:30  :Smile:

----------

Farfalla (07.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ասում են էդ 32 ատամի ատամները հերթով պիտի ջարդեն: Իրանց հաղորդումները վնաս են ազգի առողջությանը:

----------


## Farfalla

> Ասում են էդ 32 ատամի ատամները հերթով պիտի ջարդեն: Իրանց հաղորդումները վնաս են ազգի առողջությանը:


Էտ ովա ասում?  :Shok: 
Ու մեկ էլ կարաս ասես թե ինչով են  վնաս?

----------


## Okamigo

*«Չորրորդ ինքնիշխանություն». «32 ատամը» դատի է տվել «Շանթին»*

*32 ատամը» դատի է տվել «Շանթին»*

Արմենիա» հեռուստատեսությամբ եթեր հեռարձակվող ամենապոպուլյար զվարճալի-ժամանցային հաղորդաշարերից մեկը դատի է տվել «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությանը։ Խոսքը «32 ատամ» ակումբի մասին է։

Բանն այն է, որ ըստ շրջանառվող լուրերի՝ «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությունը տղաներին չի վճարել հոկտեմբեր և նոյեմբեր ամիսներին եթեր հեռարձակված հաղորդումների համար պայմանագրով նախատեսված գումարները։ Սա էլ առիթ է դարձել, որպեսզի «32 ատամը» հրաժարվի «Շանթի» հետ հետագա համագործակցությունից և պայմանագիր կնքի «Արմենիայի» հետ։

Հիշեցնենք, որ «32 ատամ» ակումբը ամենասկզբից եթեր էր հեռարձակվում Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ, սակայն Հ1-ի ղեկավարության հետ առաջացած տարաձայնությունների արդյունքում՝ հաղորդաշարը հայտնվեց «Շանթի» եթերում։ Երեկ նախագծի պրոդյուսեր Կարեն Բաբաջանյանը մեզ հետ զրույցում հաստատեց, որ իրենք իսկապես պարտքերի համար դատի են տվել «Շանթին»։

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էտ ովա ասում? 
> Ու մեկ էլ կարաս ասես թե ինչով են  վնաս?


Ապազգային ամեն բանի պրոպագանդայով.... իրանց տափակ հումորներով.... եթե իրանցից ամեն մեկը գիտակցեր, որ դուրս գալով եթեր, իրանք նաև օրինակ են ծառայում իրենց դիտող երիտասարդների, երեխաներին... 
Վստահ եմ, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկի վեջին էլ չի դա... Մենակ որ իրանց Զարաի կլիպը նաեցի... ի դեպ կարելի է իրանց, բոլոր բոլորին` էդ կարգին հաղորդումներին , բանին,  նույնիսկ դատի տալ...

----------


## Kuk

> Ապազգային ամեն բանի պրոպագանդայով.... իրանց տափակ հումորներով.... եթե իրանցից ամեն մեկը գիտակցեր, որ դուրս գալով եթեր, իրանք նաև օրինակ են ծառայում իրենց դիտող երիտասարդների, երեխաներին... 
> Վստահ եմ, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկի վեջին էլ չի դա... Մենակ որ իրանց Զարաի կլիպը նաեցի... ի դեպ կարելի է իրանց, բոլոր բոլորին` էդ կարգին հաղորդումներին , բանին,  նույնիսկ դատի տալ...


Եվ ի՞նչ մեղադրանք պետք է ներկայացնել:

----------

Լեռնցի (09.12.2009)

----------


## Adam

> Ապազգային ամեն բանի պրոպագանդայով.... իրանց տափակ հումորներով.... եթե իրանցից ամեն մեկը գիտակցեր, որ դուրս գալով եթեր, իրանք նաև օրինակ են ծառայում իրենց դիտող երիտասարդների, երեխաներին... 
> Վստահ եմ, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկի վեջին էլ չի դա... Մենակ որ իրանց Զարաի կլիպը նաեցի... ի դեպ կարելի է իրանց, բոլոր բոլորին` էդ կարգին հաղորդումներին , բանին,  նույնիսկ դատի տալ...


Բա լավ, ըստ քեզ հումորը ի՞նչ տեսակի պիտի լինի: Արամայիս Սահակյան - Ծիծաղի տու՞ն: 
Չեմ ուզում:

----------

davidus (09.12.2009), Elmo (09.12.2009), Farfalla (09.12.2009), Life (09.12.2009), Rammstein (10.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ապազգային ամեն բանի պրոպագանդայով.... իրանց տափակ հումորներով.... եթե իրանցից ամեն մեկը գիտակցեր, որ դուրս գալով եթեր, իրանք նաև *օրինակ են ծառայում իրենց դիտող երիտասարդների, երեխաներին*...



Ով խելք ունի, թող իրա խելքով շարժվի, ով չունի, թող օրինակ ծառայողներին նայի ու ինչ անում են, ինքն էլ անի: Բայց տենց մարդիկ զգույշ պետք ա լինեն, որ հեռուստացույցով պոռնո ֆիլմեր հանկարծ չնայեն, թե չէ որպես օրինակ կվերցնեն ու զագովի խայտառակ կլինենք:




> Վստահ եմ, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկի վեջին էլ չի դա... Մենակ որ իրանց Զարաի կլիպը նաեցի... ի դեպ կարելի է իրանց, բոլոր բոլորին` էդ կարգին հաղորդումներին , բանին,  նույնիսկ դատի տալ...


Ի՞նչ հոդվածով դատի տալ:

----------

davidus (09.12.2009), Farfalla (09.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ի՞նչ հոդվածով դատի տալ:


անպատշաճ հագուստներ կրելու...  վայ թե 7 տարի մինիմում..... հեսա ճշտեմ ասեմ.....

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Եվ ի՞նչ մեղադրանք պետք է ներկայացնել:


Լավ հարց ես տալիս: Ասում են Մշակույթի նախարարությունից երկու տարի պահանջվել ա օրինականացնելու համար այն, որ էրոտիկ ֆիլմեր և տեսարաններ ցուցադրեն ժամը 24.00-ից հետո: Դե սաղս էլ գիտենք մեր "Ազգային" ժողովի մակարդակը: 




> Բա լավ, ըստ քեզ հումորը ի՞նչ տեսակի պիտի լինի: Արամայիս Սահակյան - Ծիծաղի տու՞ն: 
> Չեմ ուզում:


Ընկեր, հումորը , ու ցանկացած այլ հաղորդում, որն ուղղված է հասարակության, պետք է ունենա դաստիարակչական առանցք: Իսկ եթե մարդիկ "հումոր" են անում "կոմպլեքսների" վրա, ասենք սեքսից մի բան են խոսում, ու կոմպլեքսավորվողներն են հռհռում են ամոթից կամ իրանք էլ չգիտեն ինչից... տխուր է, ուզում են իրենց միջում ասել կոմլեքսներից ազատվեք, բայց չեն հասկանում, որ ամենամեծ կոմպլեքսը հենց իրենց ունեն: 
Հետո հումորը մենակ կապիկություններ անելով չի, դրա համար կա ցիրկ: Ու ցիրկում բոլորս գիտենք, թե ինչ գեղեվիկ ու մակարդակով է արվում կապիկությունը:
Հայ ազգի մեջ հումորը շատ բարձր մակարդակ ունի, ու մեր մեջ հումորի զգացումը շատ բարձր է, մեզ արհեստական, ամերիկաշոուական բաներ պետք չեն:
 Մենք ունենք հարուստ ժառանգություն, հազար ու մի ծիծաղելի պատմություններ ու խրատական առածներ, որոնք համեմված են մաքուր հումորով և իրենց մեջ շատ լուրջ իմաստ են կրում:

----------


## Elmo

> Ընկեր, հումորը , ու ցանկացած այլ հաղորդում, որն ուղղված է հասարակության, պետք է ունենա դաստիարակչական առանցք:


Արտուր ջան գիտես ես քեզ շատ եմ հարգում, բայց մեկ ա հետդ վիճելու եմ էս թեմայով:

Ապեր հումորի դաստիարակչականը ո՞րն ա:
Ասենք տենց հումոր եմ փորձում անել:
Խորամանկ աղվեսը անտառով գնում ա ու զույգ ոտքով տակարդն ա ընկնում: հա՜ հա՜ հա՜ հա՜

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կոմպլեքսների վրա աշխատելուն:
Հետդ համաձայն չեմ: Հիմա որ ես ասեմ «ծիծիկ» կամ «տուտուզ» ո՞վ կխնդա: Ոչ մեկն էլ չի խնդա ու չդառավ որ ես հումոր արեցի: Կամ ասենք ամոթալի բառեր էլ ասեմ, ոչ մեկ չի խնդա, ու հակառակը. կարող ա մի քանի հոգի էլ հետս կռիվ անեն:

Բայց որ ասեմ Անջելինա Ջոուլին ֆինանսական ճգնաժամից դրդված աջ ծիծիկը պռակատով ա տալիս, կարող ա մի քանի հոգի խնդան, բայց ոչ ոք չի ամաչի ու ամոթից խնդա: 
Կամ ասեմ Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսի տուտուզը դիմել ա ֆինանսական հաշտարարին, որովհետև բանկը հրաժարվում ա ապահովագրությունը վճարի: Էլի կարող ա մի քանի հոգի խնդան, մնացածը՝ ոչ, բայց ոչ մեկ չի կարա ինձ ասի, որ ես ամոթալի վիճակներ եմ ստեղծում մարդկանց ծիծաղացնելու համար:

Նուն տրամաբանությամբ կան սոցիալական, ազգային, պատմական, կենցաղային և այլ ոլորտները շոշափող հումորներ:

Իսկ քո ասած խրատական, դաստիարակչական հումորը ես առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:

----------

Արիացի (10.12.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ընկեր, հումորը , ու ցանկացած այլ հաղորդում, որն ուղղված է հասարակության, պետք է ունենա դաստիարակչական առանցք:


Լավ էլի... Թարգի այ ախպեր... Նույն հաջողությամբ կարանք ասենք, որ հեռուստացույցով ցուցադրվող ֆուտբոլը պիտի ունենա դաստիարակչական բնույթ... Ասենք ամեն օր նստենք Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղերը նայենք ու դաստիարակվենք :LOL:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Արտուր ջան գիտես ես քեզ շատ եմ հարգում, բայց մեկ ա հետդ վիճելու եմ էս թեմայով:


Փոխադարձաբար, Վազգեն ջան  :Smile: 




> Ապեր հումորի դաստիարակչականը ո՞րն ա:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կոմպլեքսների վրա աշխատելուն:
> Հետդ համաձայն չեմ: Հիմա որ ես ասեմ «ծիծիկ» կամ «տուտուզ» ո՞վ կխնդա: Ոչ մեկն էլ չի խնդա ու չդառավ որ ես հումոր արեցի: Կամ ասենք ամոթալի բառեր էլ ասեմ, ոչ մեկ չի խնդա, ու հակառակը. կարող ա մի քանի հոգի էլ հետս կռիվ անեն:


Դե 32 ակումբից լավ օրինակ հիմա չեմ հիշում, բայց Կարգին հաղորդումից եմ հիշում: Օրինակ, Հայկոն սիրեկան պահող կնգա դերում իր սիրեկանին ասում ա, բայց ինչ լավ արեցիր, նեգրի նման արեցիր: Լավ դաստիարակչական է: 
Էս բնույթի էշություններ 32-ն էլ է մեկ մեկ դուս տալիս:




> Նուն տրամաբանությամբ կան սոցիալական, ազգային, պատմական, կենցաղային և այլ ոլորտները շոշափող հումորներ:
> Իսկ քո ասած խրատական, դաստիարակչական հումորը ես առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:


Դե հումորի շատ տեսակներ կան: Բայց հավատա, ցանկացած ոլորտում հումորին ունի մակարդակ: Օրինակ, դաստիարակչական հումորի կարող ենք բերել Վարդան Պետրոսյանին: 
Իսկ եթե սաղ օրը բռնեն մեր ժողովուրդի համար հումոր անեն, կայֆ բռնելով Ջենիֆոր Լոպեսների վրա, էդ ուղղակի տախտակության գերագույն աստիճանն է, որը նաև տախտակացնում է մեր ժողովուրդին:

----------


## Elmo

> Օրինակ, դաստիարակչական հումորի կարող ենք բերել Վարդան Պետրոսյանին:


Վարդան պետրոսյանի ասածների մեջ ճիշտ ա, հումոր կա, բայց դա ավելի շուտ զավեշտ ա, ու ինքն էլ կոմիկ չի: Ինքը լրիվ ուրիշ պրոֆիլի դերասան ա:

Հայկո-Մկոն կոմիկ են:


> Օրինակ, Հայկոն սիրեկան պահող կնգա դերում իր սիրեկանին ասում ա, բայց ինչ լավ արեցիր, նեգրի նման արեցիր:


Հա էտի բեսամթ խնդալու ա:  :LOL:  Հենց հիմա էլ հիշեցրիր էլի բացեց, շատ խնդալու ա  :LOL: 
Հումորը հենց տենց էլ լինում ա էլի: Մի քիչ գռեհիկ էլ ա լինում, կարևորը խնդալու լինի:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.12.2009), Ariadna (11.12.2009), Rammstein (10.12.2009), Աթեիստ (10.12.2009), Տրիբուն (11.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Վարդան պետրոսյանի ասածների մեջ ճիշտ ա, հումոր կա, բայց դա ավելի շուտ զավեշտ ա, ու ինքն էլ կոմիկ չի: Ինքը լրիվ ուրիշ պրոֆիլի դերասան ա:
> 
> Հայկո-Մկոն կոմիկ են:
> 
> Հա էտի բեսամթ խնդալու ա:  Հենց հիմա էլ հիշեցրիր էլի բացեց, շատ խնդալու ա 
> Հումորը հենց տենց էլ լինում ա էլի: Մի քիչ գռեհիկ էլ ա լինում, կարևորը խնդալու լինի:


Դե ես կոնկրետ հումորի մատուցման ձևի ու մակարդակի համեմատության համար ասեցի: 
Իսկ եթե վերոնշյալ հումորը քո կողմից ընդունվում է որպես խնդալու ու որակվում *մի քիչ գռեհիկ*, ապա կարծում եմ անիմաստ է մեր զրույցն այս ասպարեզում:

Համենայն դեպս, եթե փաստերով խոսենք, մեր եթերի 90 տոկոսը տափակություն է, անիմաստություն, այլասերություն, ապազգայնություն... ինտելեկտով չափազանց ցածր մարդիկ առաջ են տարվում, ու տարօրինակն էլ էն ա, որ միլիոներ են ծախսվում էդ ամենի համար:
 Բայց կալարեն մի գիտական հաղորդում ցույց տալ, կամ մի քիչ շատ փող ծախսել տենց բաների վրա: 
Մի՞թե բոլորը չեն հասկանում, որ դա սխալ է... հասկանում են, բայց շարունակում են նույն տրամաբանությամբ… 
Ինչու՞: Ամենակառավարողներին պետք չի զարգացած, ինքնագիտակցություն ունեցող հասարակություն, նրանց անհրաժեշտ է դաստիարակել խոսացող անասուններ… իսկ մերոնք , ոմանք գիտակցաբար. ոմանք էլ անգիտակցաբար ծառայում են իրենց անտեսանելի տերերին:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.12.2009), NetX (10.12.2009), Reh32 (26.06.2010)

----------


## mat94

> Դե ես կոնկրետ հումորի մատուցման ձևի ու մակարդակի համեմատության համար ասեցի: 
> Իսկ եթե վերոնշյալ հումորը քո կողմից ընդունվում է որպես խնդալու ու որակվում մի քիչ գռեհիկ, ապա կարծում եմ անիմաստ է մեր զրույցն այս ասպարեզում:


Եթե «32 ատամ»-ի կամ «Կարգին հաղորդման» հումորները քեզ դուր չեն գալիս, ուրեմն բավականին լուրճ անձնավորություն ես, ուրեմն քեզ կառաջարկեմ նստել և Հ1-ի ուսուցողական հաղորդումները կամ էլ Շանթի «Արտակարք Ալիք» հաղորդումը դիտել:

----------

Ariadna (11.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Համենայն դեպս, եթե փաստերով խոսենք, մեր եթերի 90 տոկոսը տափակություն է, անիմաստություն, այլասերություն, ապազգայնություն... ինտելեկտով չափազանց ցածր մարդիկ առաջ են տարվում, ու տարօրինակն էլ էն ա, որ միլիոներ են ծախսվում էդ ամենի համար:
> Բայց կալարեն մի գիտական հաղորդում ցույց տալ, կամ մի քիչ շատ փող ծախսել տենց բաների վրա:
> Մի՞թե բոլորը չեն հասկանում, որ դա սխալ է... հասկանում են, բայց շարունակում են նույն տրամաբանությամբ…
> Ինչու՞: Ամենակառավարողներին պետք չի զարգացած, ինքնագիտակցություն ունեցող հասարակություն, նրանց անհրաժեշտ է դաստիարակել խոսացող անասուններ… իսկ մերոնք , ոմանք գիտակցաբար. ոմանք էլ անգիտակցաբար ծառայում են իրենց անտեսանելի տերերին:


Էդ ընդհանուր Հայկական հեռուստատեսության մասին ա, որն անխոսք աբղանոց ա: Ես էդ պատճառով մենակ ԱՐ եմ նայում ու Հայրենիք:

Կոնկրետ կարգին հաղորդման ու 32 ակումբի ապաազգային լինելը էս ֆոնի վրա չի երևում: Ես կասեի ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա իրանց արածը նույնիսկ քո ասած դաստիարակչական ա:

----------

Farfalla (10.12.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> *«Չորրորդ ինքնիշխանություն». «32 ատամը» դատի է տվել «Շանթին»*
> 
> *32 ատամը» դատի է տվել «Շանթին»*
> 
> Արմենիա» հեռուստատեսությամբ եթեր հեռարձակվող ամենապոպուլյար զվարճալի-ժամանցային հաղորդաշարերից մեկը դատի է տվել «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությանը։ Խոսքը «32 ատամ» ակումբի մասին է։
> 
> Բանն այն է, որ ըստ շրջանառվող լուրերի՝ «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությունը տղաներին չի վճարել հոկտեմբեր և նոյեմբեր ամիսներին եթեր հեռարձակված հաղորդումների համար պայմանագրով նախատեսված գումարները։ Սա էլ առիթ է դարձել, որպեսզի «32 ատամը» հրաժարվի «Շանթի» հետ հետագա համագործակցությունից և պայմանագիր կնքի «Արմենիայի» հետ։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ «32 ատամ» ակումբը ամենասկզբից եթեր էր հեռարձակվում Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ, սակայն Հ1-ի ղեկավարության հետ առաջացած տարաձայնությունների արդյունքում՝ հաղորդաշարը հայտնվեց «Շանթի» եթերում։ Երեկ նախագծի պրոդյուսեր Կարեն Բաբաջանյանը մեզ հետ զրույցում հաստատեց, որ իրենք իսկապես պարտքերի համար դատի են տվել «Շանթին»։


Որ խնդրեմ այս հոդվածի լինկը կտա՞ս :Smile:  շատ հարկավոր է:
Իմիջայլոց, այս լուրերը չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը. դեռ մի բան էլ Շանթը պետք է դատի տա 32 ատամին, քանի որ նրանք խախտել են պայմանագրի կետերը: Դեռ երկու ամիս էլ պետք է Շանթում լինեին, իսկ իրանք երկու ամիս շուտ թողեցին դուրս եկան:

----------


## Kuk

> Որ խնդրեմ այս հոդվածի լինկը կտա՞ս շատ հարկավոր է:
> Իմիջայլոց, այս լուրերը չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը. դեռ մի բան էլ Շանթը պետք է դատի տա 32 ատամին, քանի որ նրանք խախտել են պայմանագրի կետերը: Դեռ երկու ամիս էլ պետք է Շանթում լինեին, իսկ իրանք երկու ամիս շուտ թողեցին դուրս եկան:


Լի, կարևորը իրանց միջև կնքված պայմանագիրն ա, միայն դրան ծանոթ լինելով կարելի է ասել, թե ով է խախտել պայմանագիրը: Կարողա իրանք շուտ են դուրս եկել՝ պայմանագրի որևէ կետի վրա հստակ հղում կատարելով: Մի խոսքով՝ ով ա շուտ դուրս եկել, ով՝ ուշ, ով ա կիսատ վճարել, ով ընդհանրապես չի վճարել, էդքանն իմանալով միայն հնարավոր չի ասել, թե ով ում կարող է դատի տալ, և ով կշահի դատը, կարևորը նրանց միջև կնքված պայմանագրի բովանդակությունն է:

----------


## Okamigo

> Որ խնդրեմ այս հոդվածի լինկը կտա՞ս շատ հարկավոր է:
> Իմիջայլոց, այս լուրերը չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը. դեռ մի բան էլ Շանթը պետք է դատի տա 32 ատամին, քանի որ նրանք խախտել են պայմանագրի կետերը: Դեռ երկու ամիս էլ պետք է Շանթում լինեին, իսկ իրանք երկու ամիս շուտ թողեցին դուրս եկան:


tert.am-ում գտա եդ հոդվածը

----------

Enigmatic (11.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էդ ընդհանուր Հայկական հեռուստատեսության մասին ա, որն անխոսք աբղանոց ա: Ես էդ պատճառով մենակ ԱՐ եմ նայում ու Հայրենիք:
> 
> Կոնկրետ կարգին հաղորդման ու 32 ակումբի ապաազգային լինելը էս ֆոնի վրա չի երևում: Ես կասեի ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա իրանց արածը նույնիսկ քո ասած դաստիարակչական ա:


Հա, նեգրի պես անելը, Զարաի Կարմի խնձորը, Ջենիֆիերների ծիծիկներն ու տուտուզները ազգ են կերտում, մի ինտելեկտուալ ազգ:
Մեր հեռուստատեսությունը աղբանոց է, ու արժե առանձին թեմա բացած ու քննարկած թե ինչ միջոցներ կարող ենք ձեռնարկել էդ աղբանոցը վերացնելու համար:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, նեգրի պես անելը, Զարաի Կարմի խնձորը, Ջենիֆիերների ծիծիկներն ու տուտուզները ազգ են կերտում, մի ինտելեկտուալ ազգ:
> Մեր հեռուստատեսությունը աղբանոց է, ու արժե առանձին թեմա բացած ու քննարկած թե ինչ միջոցներ կարող ենք ձեռնարկել էդ աղբանոցը վերացնելու համար:


Հեռուստատեսությունը պատճառ չի, հետևանք ա:
ԱԺ-ից բռնած, կառավարության կազմով ու հարկային-մաքսային, արվեստ, կրթություն, դիվանագիտություն սաղ աղբ ա: Էդքանի մեջ հեռուստատեսությու՞նն ա աչքներս ծակում:
Ձուկը գլխից ա հոտում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա, նեգրի պես անելը, Զարաի Կարմի խնձորը, Ջենիֆիերների ծիծիկներն ու տուտուզները ազգ են կերտում, մի ինտելեկտուալ ազգ:
> Մեր հեռուստատեսությունը աղբանոց է, ու արժե առանձին թեմա բացած ու քննարկած թե ինչ միջոցներ կարող ենք ձեռնարկել էդ աղբանոցը վերացնելու համար:


Պարզ ու հասարակ մի միջոց կա, առանձին թեմա բացել պետք չի, ուղղակի հեռուստացույցն անջատում ես :Pardon:

----------

Լեռնցի (11.12.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Պարզ ու հասարակ մի միջոց կա, առանձին թեմա բացել պետք չի, ուղղակի հեռուստացույցն անջատում ես


Աչքից հեռուն պրոբելմի լուծում չի:  :Angry2: 
Շրջապատումդ  հումորային հեռուստահաղորդումներից մեջբերումներ  են անում, դու էշացած նայում ես, գիտես պրոբլեմը քո անհասկության մեջ ա:   :Jpit:  Դու մի ասա իրանք են անհասկանալի:  :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Աչքից հեռուն պրոբելմի լուծում չի: 
> Շրջապատումդ  հումորային հեռուստահաղորդումներից մեջբերումներ  են անում, դու էշացած նայում ես, գիտես պրոբլեմը քո անհասկության մեջ ա:   Դու մի ասա իրանք են անհասկանալի:


Էտ մի մեջբերումից էլ դու հետ մնա :Jpit: , ասենք դուրդ չի գալիս, պիտի զոռով նայես որ շրջապատից հետ չմնաս?

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Էտ մի մեջբերումից էլ դու հետ մնա, ասենք դուրդ չի գալիս, պիտի զոռով նայես որ շրջապատից հետ չմնաս?


Գիտես, որ չեմ նայում, բայց շատերը  էտ աբսուրդ մտքի համար նայում են:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Գիտես, որ չեմ նայում, բայց շատերը  էտ աբսուրդ մտքի համար նայում են:


Ես նայում եմ, եթե ալիքը փոխեմ 32 լինի կամ Կարգին հաստատ կնայեմ, վերջը չի բնականաբար, բայց հիմիկվա հ.տեսային դաշտում ավելի լավը չկա, ու դուր էլ ա գալիս ինչ որ չափով, ասենք կարողա 20 րոպե տևող հաղորդման մեջ 5 րոպեն խնդալու լինի, բայց էտ 5 րոպեյի համար կնայեմ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.12.2009), Ungrateful (11.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես նայում եմ, եթե ալիքը փոխեմ 32 լինի կամ Կարգին հաստատ կնայեմ, վերջը չի բնականաբար, բայց հիմիկվա հ.տեսային դաշտում ավելի լավը չկա, ու դուր էլ ա գալիս ինչ որ չափով, ասենք կարողա 20 րոպե տևող հաղորդման մեջ 5 րոպեն խնդալու լինի, բայց էտ 5 րոպեյի համար կնայեմ:


32-ի Գարիկը վերջն ա, ապեր:

----------

Ariadna (11.12.2009), Elmo (09.02.2010), Ungrateful (11.12.2009), Աթեիստ (11.12.2009), Հենո (20.02.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս վերջերս Շանթը ահագին հետ ա գնացել: 32-ն էլ կորցրեց:


ապեր, դնչին ընենց են տվել եղած բերնի 32 ատամն էլ թափել ա

----------

Chilly (11.12.2009), Լեռնցի (11.12.2009)

----------


## mat94

կարծում եմ վերջն էլ Արմենիաից դուրս կգան և կշրջեն բոլոր ալիքները մինչև կհասնեն ԱԼՄ:  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Խրախճանքն ավարտված է, մասնակիցները՝ զգուշացված:*

----------

Chuk (11.12.2009), Արիացի (11.12.2009), Լեռնցի (11.12.2009)

----------


## Hayazn

32 ատամ ակումբի տղաներին մեղադրել չի կարելի ,
որովհետև նրանք ցանկանւմ են իրենց չարչարանքի
արտյւնքը ցույց տալ հայ ժողովրդին , իսկ բախտի բերումով
Հայերը ցրված են ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ , իսկ այդ
բոլորին իրար կապող միակ , բոլորին հասանելի , հաղորդակցւթյան
միջոցը  //  ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ  կամ  USARMENIA  //  հեռուստակայանն է :
Այս առումով ես նրանց կանվանեի  // ՀՈՒՅՍԻ  ԱՍՏՂ  // հեռւստակայան:
Այս խոսքերի իմաստը հասկանալու համար հարկավոր է 
հասնել աշխարհի ծայրը:

----------

Փիսիկ (09.02.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

ես չէի սիրում, ներվայնանում էի, մինչև Նոր Տարվա շեմին գնացինք Չը՝նկարահանվող ելույթի, ամուսինս, որ տենց բաներ չի սիրում, այնքան էր ծիծաղացել, աթոռից վայր էր ընկնում: Շաաաատ լավն էին կենդանի բեմադրության մեջ, շատ անմիջական, դահլիճի հետ խոսալ, տալ-առնել, ու մի կարգին էլ քաշած էին տղաները (հանդերձարանի դուռը բացվելուց զգացվում էր), բայց դա չխանգարեց 1,5 ժամ ուշացումով 3 ժամ արտակարգ շոու դիտել անցնող տարվա լավագույն համարներով: Մի քանի բաներ նույնիսկ "նա բիս" կատարվեց: Լավ չէինք, ու ուշ մտածեցինք նկարահանելու մասին  :Smile:  բայց երևի լավն էլ դա էր, չենք կարողանում մոռանալ: Մյուս անգամ Երևանում լինելու դեպքում անպայման գնալու եմ կրկին:

----------

Chilly (14.02.2010), Jarre (09.02.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ես էլ կարծիքս հայտնեմ, ասեմ հիմա ամենալավ շոուն է, և հումոր կա, և լավ էլ դերասանական խաղ, որի միջոցով արտահայտում են հումորը։ Միայն են ներկա բացակայի վախտ են մի քիչ բլթցնում.... Հիմիկվա դրությամբ նայում եմ միայն կարգին հաղորդումը և 32 ատամը։ մեկ էլ մի հարց
երևանում, ինչ արժե տոմսը՞՞՞՞ շատ կուզենայի որ  մի անգամ հենց ակումբից իրենց նայեի;

----------

Ձայնալար (09.02.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սկզբում, Comedy Club -ի անհաջող կրկնօրինակումն էր, հիմա ինձ հազար անգամ ավելի ա դուր գալի քան Comedy-ն: Մի խոսքով՝ աճել են ու սեփական ձեռագիրն ունեն: Գրեթե միշտ նայում եմ, եթե հանդիպում ա: Գարիկն ու Վաչեն բոմբ են  :LOL:  Մեկ էլ Արամն ա բոց  :Jpit:  

Հ.Գ. Մեր կրկեսը էնքան վատն ա, որ կապիկի հետ նկարվում ես ինքն ա քցում ադնակլասնիկ  :Hands Up:

----------

Elmo (15.02.2010), Jarre (09.02.2010), Ungrateful (14.02.2010), Արիացի (09.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

> ես էլ կարծիքս հայտնեմ, ասեմ հիմա ամենալավ շոուն է, և հումոր կա, և լավ էլ դերասանական խաղ, որի միջոցով արտահայտում են հումորը։ Միայն են ներկա բացակայի վախտ են մի քիչ բլթցնում.... Հիմիկվա դրությամբ նայում եմ միայն կարգին հաղորդումը և 32 ատամը։ մեկ էլ մի հարց
> երևանում, ինչ արժե տոմսը՞՞՞՞ շատ կուզենայի որ  մի անգամ հենց ակումբից իրենց նայեի;


6000 դրամ/հոգի , ամեն սեղանին 4 հոգի են ... Մենք ամբողջ 4ն էլ գնեցինք, որ ուրիշ մարդ չնստի ու գնացինք 2 զույգով :Smile:  21 սեղանն էր - շա՜տ հաջող տեղ էր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Խնդրեմ բեռնեք ու վայելեք, 32 ատամն ընդեմ 7,5 - ի, կամ հակառակը ինչպես կուզեք, :Smile:  համերգ Ամերիակյում:
Նայողներ եթե լինեն թող հետո կարծիքներով փոխանակվեն, ու կոնկրետ գիտեք սրա մեջ ինչին եմ շատ ուշադրություն դարձրել՝ մարդկաց, հայերին որոնք ապրում են Ամերիկայի միացյալ նահանգներում, մեկը մեկից սիրուն ու կազդուրված Top մոդել ոնց որ լինեն,Սեքս բոմբ, բա, հայ ազգը մենակ Քիմ Քայդաշյան չունի, տեսեք հլը փողը մարդուն ինչա անում, են որ ասումա ինչ էինք ինչ դարձանք է, լրիվ տեղինա ասված:

----------


## armuk

> 32 ատամ ակումբի տղաներին մեղադրել չի կարելի ,
> որովհետև նրանք ցանկանւմ են իրենց չարչարանքի
> արտյւնքը ցույց տալ հայ ժողովրդին , իսկ բախտի բերումով
> Հայերը ցրված են ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ , իսկ այդ
> բոլորին իրար կապող միակ , բոլորին հասանելի , հաղորդակցւթյան
> միջոցը  //  ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ  կամ  USARMENIA  //  հեռուստակայանն է :
> Այս առումով ես նրանց կանվանեի  // ՀՈՒՅՍԻ  ԱՍՏՂ  // հեռւստակայան:
> Այս խոսքերի իմաստը հասկանալու համար հարկավոր է 
> հասնել աշխարհի ծայրը:


իսկ ով ասաց որ հայերին իրար կապող միակ միջոցը ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱն է, կարծես Հ1ը և Շանթը հնարավոր չի դիտել ամբողջ աշխարհում:

----------


## Elmo

> Հ.Գ. Մեր կրկեսը էնքան վատն ա, որ կապիկի հետ նկարվում ես ինքն ա քցում ադնակլասնիկ


Մեր կրկեսն էնքան վատն ա, որ երբ սոված ենք լինում, գնում կանգնում ենք փղի դեմը, ասում ենք իննը:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (26.06.2010), Աթեիստ (15.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> իսկ ով ասաց որ հայերին իրար կապող միակ միջոցը ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱն է, կարծես Հ1ը և Շանթը հնարավոր չի դիտել ամբողջ աշխարհում:


armuk   ջան  մեզ  մօտ   Շանթ - ը  //    ARTN  //  - նն  է  որը  միայն  4 ժամ է 

Հայերեն  խոսում  և  քսան  ժամ  ռուսերեն  :  Իսկ  Հ-1  ի  մասին

տեղեկություն  անգամ  չունեմ  ես  ապրում  եմ    los   ում  և  մի

մոռացեք  որ  այստեղ  կան  շատ  մեծահասակներ  ,  որոնք

ուզում  են  24  ժամ  հայերեն  հաղորդումներ  ունկնդրել   իսկ  դրա  միակ

աղբյուրը    USARMENIA    հեռուստակայանն  է   և  կետ  :

եթե  գիտես  թե  ինչպես  կարող  եմ  նաել  Հ 1-ը  ասա :

----------


## Zangezur

Մեր մասնագետի պատասխանը



> *Հայաստանի Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերություն* և Հանրային ռադիո http://www.armtv.com/ http://www.armradio.am/ http://int.armradio.am/ 
> 
> 
> *Եվրոպայում*
> *Hotbird 6 - 13.0°E* Ազատ եթեր
> 12597 V 27500-3/4 Հեռարձակող GlobeCast
> 
> *Eutelsat W7* Ազատ եթեր
> 11109 V 3418-2/3
> ...

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Խնդրեմ բեռնեք ու վայելեք, 32 ատամն ընդեմ 7,5 - ի, կամ հակառակը ինչպես կուզեք, համերգ Ամերիակյում:
> Նայողներ եթե լինեն թող հետո կարծիքներով փոխանակվեն, ու կոնկրետ գիտեք սրա մեջ ինչին եմ շատ ուշադրություն դարձրել՝ մարդկաց, հայերին որոնք ապրում են Ամերիկայի միացյալ նահանգներում, մեկը մեկից սիրուն ու կազդուրված Top մոդել ոնց որ լինեն,Սեքս բոմբ, բա, հայ ազգը մենակ Քիմ Քայդաշյան չունի, տեսեք հլը փողը մարդուն ինչա անում, են որ ասումա ինչ էինք ինչ դարձանք է, լրիվ տեղինա ասված:




ես համերգը դիտել եմ հեռուստացույցով ու ասեմ, որ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, որ 7.5-ի կծու ու անհամ կոմենտներին, 32ի տղաներն ավելի թեթև ու հարգանքով էին պատասխանում


իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող մարդկանց մասին տենց արտահայտվելու համար, նույնիսկ ժամանակս չեմ վատնի =)

----------


## Hayazn

> Մեր մասնագետի պատասխանը


մենք  իրար  չհասկացանք


   hayazn @ mail . am

----------


## Hayazn

Ժողովուրդ  , եթե կարող էք , մի ձևով հասկացրեք 32 - ի Արամին ,  որ  < M- P -3 > -ին հնչում է այսպես   « ԷՄ – ՓԻ - ՏՐԻ » , ոչ թէ « ԷՄ – ՊԵ – ՏՐԻ » ,  ինչպես կարելի է անգլերեն գրել և ռուսերեն կարդալ : Ես չեմ պնդում , որ ռուսերեն կարդալը վատ է  , բայց դրա համար հարկավոր է նախ ռուսերեն գրել , այլապես այն դիտվում է որպես տգիտություն :

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## Helios

> Շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ,եթե ՔՔ-ի տերերի հետ խոսեին ու սարքեին Քոմեդի Քլաբ_Երևան Սթայլ типа… ու նրանց հետ համագործակցելով շատ ավելի լավ բան կլիներ,քան հիմայա ու չէին ասի,թե վատ պատճենա…
> Նայել եմ մի քնաի պահ ու խնդալս եկելա… ոչ թե կատակների վար, այլ այն բաների վրա,թե ինչ անկապ ձևա…Ախր ամեն տեղ չի ու բոլորը չեն, որ նման բան կարող են սարքել… ՔՔ-ի ոգին ու գաղափարները ստեղ պարզապես չեն կարող գործել… Մեր օդիցա դա… քյարթու,հանգածա մթնոլորտա ստեղ :


բայց դե որ նայում ես, Քոմեդի Քլաբն էլա արդեն տափակացել։ ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած հումորային հաղորդում ժամանակի ընթացքում իրան սպառումա։ ՔՔ-ը սկզբի ժամանակները շատ ավելի լավն էր, քան հիմա։ նույնն էլ կարելիա ասել 32 ատամի մասին։ 
ուղղակի ՔՔ-ում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նոր դեմքեր են հայտնվում, թարմ ուժեր են ներգրավում, իսկ 32-ում տպավորությունը նենցա, որ էդ մարդիկ հազիվ իրանց գործ են ճարել ու մինչև թոշակի անցնելը ըտեղ են մնալու։

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> բայց դե որ նայում ես, Քոմեդի Քլաբն էլա արդեն տափակացել։ ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած հումորային հաղորդում ժամանակի ընթացքում իրան սպառումա։ ՔՔ-ը սկզբի ժամանակները շատ ավելի լավն էր, քան հիմա։ նույնն էլ կարելիա ասել 32 ատամի մասին։ 
> ուղղակի ՔՔ-ում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նոր դեմքեր են հայտնվում, թարմ ուժեր են ներգրավում, իսկ 32-ում տպավորությունը նենցա, որ էդ մարդիկ հազիվ իրանց գործ են ճարել ու մինչև թոշակի անցնելը ըտեղ են մնալու։


Համաձայն եմ լրիվ սկսել են տափականալը: Մի ժամանակ չէի ուզում բաց թողնեի ու բլոր հաղորդումները նայում էի համ 32 -ի համ ՔՔ-ի
հիմա երբ աչքովս ընկավ կնայեմ: Էս նշանակում ա որ արդեն իրանց երկարաժամկետ արձակուրդ գնալու կամ հաղորդման մեջ լուրջ փոփոխությունների ժամանակն ա

----------

Hayazn (16.05.2010)

----------


## Jerry

Շատ լավ հումորներ են անում:

----------

Hayazn (16.05.2010)

----------


## romanista

Կներեք, բայց "մարմնավաճառի" նման այս ալիքից այն ալիք տեղափոխվելը, այն պատճառով, որ ուզում ես ցենզուրայից դուրս գալ, ու քեզ թույլ չեն տալիս, այս ծրագրին պատիվ չի բերում: Լավ հումորներ են անում, հասկացանք, մենք էլ ենք մեկ-մեկ ծիծաղում, բայց տափակությունն ու ցենզուրայի բացակայությունը գերակշռում է:

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կներեք, բայց "մարմնավաճառի" նման այս ալիքից այն ալիք տեղափոխվելը, այն պատճառով, որ ուզում ես ցենզուրայից դուրս գալ, ու քեզ թույլ չեն տալիս, այս ծրագրին պատիվ չի բերում: Լավ հումորներ են անում, հասկացանք, մենք էլ ենք մեկ-մեկ ծիծաղում, բայց տափակությունն ու ցենզուրայի բացակայությունը գերակշռում է:


Մարդիկ դատարանում էլ ապացուցեցին, որ Շանթն իրենց պարտք է, էլի չպրծա՞ն նման «օդի մեջ» կրակած խոսակցություններից։

----------

Ungrateful (16.05.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Մարդիկ դատարանում էլ ապացուցեցին, որ Շանթն իրենց պարտք է, էլի չպրծա՞ն նման «օդի մեջ» կրակած խոսակցություններից։


 Հնարավոր է, որ Շանթն իրենց պարտք լինի, Հ1-ն էլ է՞ր պարտք, այ՞ո: Խոսքը պարտքերի մասին չի, այլ նրա, որ չափի զգացողության կորուստը միշտ էլ խանգարում է, չնայած որ փող է բերում:
Եվ, երկրորդը, եթե "օդի մեջ կրակելու" լինեյի, օդի մեջ էլ կկրակեյի, ու այստեղ գրառում չեի կատարի:

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հնարավոր է, որ Շանթն իրենց պարտք լինի, Հ1-ն էլ է՞ր պարտք, այ՞ո: Խոսքը պարտքերի մասին չի, այլ նրա, որ չափի զգացողության կորուստը միշտ էլ խանգարում է, չնայած որ փող է բերում:
> Եվ, երկրորդը, եթե "օդի մեջ կրակելու" լինեյի, օդի մեջ էլ կկրակեյի, ու այստեղ գրառում չեի կատարի:


1. ինչքան որ քո «մարմնավաճառն էր»  չակերտների մեջ, այնքան էլ իմ «օդի մեջ»-ը։ եթե գտնում ես որ առաջինը վիրավորական չի, չպետք է ծանր տանես նաև երկրորդը։
2. Իմ կարծիքով Հ1 առնվազն մի քանի անգամ ավել պետք է վճարի որպեսզի ինչ-որ ընկերություն համաձայնվի աշխատել նրանց հետ (հաշվի առնելով նրանց 0-ական ռեյտինգը)։

----------

Rammstein (17.05.2010), Ungrateful (16.05.2010), Նարե (16.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Հնարավոր է, որ Շանթն իրենց պարտք լինի, Հ1-ն էլ է՞ր պարտք, այ՞ո: Խոսքը պարտքերի մասին չի, այլ նրա, որ չափի զգացողության կորուստը միշտ էլ խանգարում է, չնայած որ փող է բերում:
> Եվ, երկրորդը, եթե "օդի մեջ կրակելու" լինեյի, օդի մեջ էլ կկրակեյի, ու այստեղ գրառում չեի կատարի:


Քեզ խի՞ ա հետաքրքրում, թե որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու, կամ որ ալիք գնացին... քե՞զ ինչ: Սիրում ես նայի, չես սիրում մի նայի ... ի՞նչ տարբերություն:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.05.2010), Նարե (16.05.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Քեզ խի՞ ա հետաքրքրում, թե որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու, կամ որ ալիք գնացին... քե՞զ ինչ: Սիրում ես նայի, չես սիրում մի նայի ... ի՞նչ տարբերություն:


Ինձ ընդհանրապես չի էլ հետաքրքում, բայց ասում եմ այն, ինչ կա, ու ինչը մեծամասնությունը չի ասում, որովհետև սիրում է տափակ հումոր  :Smile:  Եթե փորձում են կրկնօրինակել ռուսականին, ապա թող գոնե տափակ հումորը չկրկնօրինակեն, թեկուզ և հայկական ձևով :Smile:

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010), Freeman (26.06.2010)

----------


## DavitH

romanista -ի լրիվ համաձայն եմ լրիվ են տափակացրել հումորն էլ լրիվ ցենզուրան անցնում ա որոշ դեպքերում ու ընդհանրապես կապ չունի թե ես նայում եմ թե չէ ետ իմ կամ մյուսի նայելով չի եթե սենց գնա վերջում մենք ունենալու ենք եսիմ ինչ տեսքի եթեր որը կզզվենք նայելուց

----------


## romanista

> romanista -ի լրիվ համաձայն եմ լրիվ են տափակացրել հումորն էլ լրիվ ցենզուրան անցնում ա որոշ դեպքերում ու ընդհանրապես կապ չունի թե ես նայում եմ թե չէ ետ իմ կամ մյուսի նայելով չի եթե սենց գնա վերջում մենք ունենալու ենք եսիմ ինչ տեսքի եթեր որը կզզվենք նայելուց


Մի անհանգստացի, արդեն ունենք այդպիսի եթեր  :Smile:

----------


## DavitH

> Մի անհանգստացի, արդեն ունենք այդպիսի եթեր


դե ուրեմն պետք ա ամեն ինչ անենք որ որակով հաղորդումներ լինեն ոչ թե տափակություններ ու ռուսներից թարգմանած հումորներ
(ասածս մենակ 32-ին չի վերբերվում, որ լրիվ փչացելա ինչ Արմենիա ա եկել) Պետք ա հիմիկվանից մտածել թե չէ դուրտ չի գալիս մի նայի արտահայտությամբ առաջ չենք գնա

----------


## romanista

> դե ուրեմն պետք ա ամեն ինչ անենք որ որակով հաղորդումներ լինեն ոչ թե տափակություններ ու ռուսներից թարգմանած հումորներ
> (ասածս մենակ 32-ին չի վերբերվում, որ լրիվ փչացելա ինչ Արմենիա ա եկել) Պետք ա հիմիկվանից մտածել թե չէ դուրտ չի գալիս մի նայի արտահայտությամբ առաջ չենք գնա


Իսկ Արմենիայի ի՞նչն է սարքին, որ 32-ն էլ չփչանար :Smile:  դուրտ չի գալիս մի - ի պահով հայերը ամեն ինչում են այդպիսին, դա մերն է, բան չես կարող անել  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ինձ ընդհանրապես չի էլ հետաքրքում, բայց ասում եմ այն, ինչ կա, ու ինչը մեծամասնությունը չի ասում, որովհետև սիրում է տափակ հումոր  Եթե փորձում են կրկնօրինակել ռուսականին, ապա թող գոնե տափակ հումորը չկրկնօրինակեն, թեկուզ և հայկական ձևով


Տափակ ա, թե ոչ՝ դա հարաբերական ա… օրինակ, կարողա քո գրառումները իմ համար տափակ լինեն, բայց քո ու կարծիքդ կիսողների համար՝ ոչ: Տակ չտօ, տափակության չափանիշ սահմանել չարժի՝ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքդ արտահայտի ու մի գլոբալացրու:
Ես էլ, 32-ի ու իրենց գործունեության մոլի երկրպագու չեմ: Մեկ ու մեջ նայում, ուրախանում եմ:
Հա, իսկ ինչը վերաբերվում ա, իրենց "ալիքից ալիք գնալուն" ու քո համեմատություններին, կապված դրա հետ՝ ասեմ… Մարդիք աշխատում, բիզնես են անում: Մի քանի տարի առաջվա, փոքրիկ "32 ակումբ" պրոեկտը, էս օրով դարձել ա "32 Փրադաքշն" ու էդ բրենդի տակ, լիքը պրոեկտներ ա ստացել: "32 ատամ". "3 պատ", "16 բանալի", "մեր բակ 4"… Արմենիա ու ՏՎ5 տեղափոխումը, իրանց համար շատ շահավետ ստացվեց, քանի որ ասածս պրոեկտները կայացան հենց այդ ալիքներով: 
Քեզ ո՞նց ա թվում, հետաքրքիր ա՞ իրանց, թե դու ու քո կարծիքը կիսող մարդիք ինչ են մտածում: Մարդիք լավ փողեր բռնեցին տեղափոխվելով... ո՞ր մի աշխատող մարդու համար դա համար 1-ը չի: + Իրանք ունեն իրենց նայողների, սիրողների մեծ բանակը... Ընգերս հաղթեց "16 բանալի" ռեալիթի շոուն, որը նույնպես իրենց պրոեկտն էր, ու հիմա՝ միայն էդ մի շոուի պատճառով, իրան փողոցում հաճախ ճանաչում են... դա էլ պրակտիկ ապացույց /դիտողների քանակի պահով/:

----------


## Hayazn

Հենց այդ նպատակով էլ հեռուստացույցը ունի մի քանի ալիքներ , որպեսզի դուք ընտրության հնարավորություն ունենաք և եթե ձեզ դուր չի գալիս հաղորդումը ալիքը փոխեք : Ինչ վերաբերում է շանթ ին , ապա շանթը ունկնդիրներ չունի արմենիաի համեմատ հետևաբար նման պայմաններում տղաների համար ստեղծագործելը անհնար է , երբ որ մտքումտ գիտես որ քեզ նայող չկա , դերասանը պետք է ոգեշնչվի դահլիճից եկող էներգիաով , բայց երբ այդ էներգիան չկա , մենք նրանց մեղադրելու բարոյական իրավունք չունենք : Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուսերենից վերցրած հումորներին , ասեմ որ դա միայն նրանց համար է ռուսերենից վերցված , ովքեր որ ռուսական ալիքներ են դիտում , բայց ամբողջ աշխարհի Հայությունը , որոնք որ  < US ARMENIA > -ի միակ ունկնդիրներն են , որ ռուսերեն չեն հասկանում և ռուսական ալիք չեն դիտում , այդ մասին չեն էլ մտածում , որ այդ հումորները ինչ որ տեղից վերցված են և մեծ հաճույքով դիտում են ինչպես ես : Այ որ դուք էլ դադարեք ռուսական ալիքներ դիտել , հավատացնում եմ դուք էլ կսկսեք հավանել  32-ի հումորները :

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես քվեարկել եմ՝ մեկ մեկ նայում եմ: Նրանք ունեն կատակներ որ հետաքրքիր է երբ նայում ես իսկ մեկ մեկ էլ ընենց ապուշ կատակներ են անում որ չես իմանում լացես դրա վրա թե ծիծաղես, հումոր չկա ոնց որ 10 տարեկան երեխայի պահելաոճ ունենան նա մանավանդ Գարիկը (էտ տղու յանը տարած լինի ոնցոր), չնայած ճաշակին ընկեր չկա բայց ես զարմանում եմ այնտեղի մարդկանց վրա որ ծափահարում են այդ ամենի համար  :LOL:

----------


## romanista

> Տափակ ա, թե ոչ՝ դա հարաբերական ա… օրինակ, կարողա քո գրառումները իմ համար տափակ լինեն, բայց քո ու կարծիքդ կիսողների համար՝ ոչ: Տակ չտօ, տափակության չափանիշ սահմանել չարժի՝ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքդ արտահայտի ու մի գլոբալացրու:
> Ես էլ, 32-ի ու իրենց գործունեության մոլի երկրպագու չեմ: Մեկ ու մեջ նայում, ուրախանում եմ:
> Հա, իսկ ինչը վերաբերվում ա, իրենց "ալիքից ալիք գնալուն" ու քո համեմատություններին, կապված դրա հետ՝ ասեմ… Մարդիք աշխատում, բիզնես են անում: Մի քանի տարի առաջվա, փոքրիկ "32 ակումբ" պրոեկտը, էս օրով դարձել ա "32 Փրադաքշն" ու էդ բրենդի տակ, լիքը պրոեկտներ ա ստացել: "32 ատամ". "3 պատ", "16 բանալի", "մեր բակ 4"… Արմենիա ու ՏՎ5 տեղափոխումը, իրանց համար շատ շահավետ ստացվեց, քանի որ ասածս պրոեկտները կայացան հենց այդ ալիքներով: 
> Քեզ ո՞նց ա թվում, հետաքրքիր ա՞ իրանց, թե դու ու քո կարծիքը կիսող մարդիք ինչ են մտածում: Մարդիք լավ փողեր բռնեցին տեղափոխվելով... ո՞ր մի աշխատող մարդու համար դա համար 1-ը չի: + Իրանք ունեն իրենց նայողների, սիրողների մեծ բանակը... Ընգերս հաղթեց "16 բանալի" ռեալիթի շոուն, որը նույնպես իրենց պրոեկտն էր, ու հիմա՝ միայն էդ մի շոուի պատճառով, իրան փողոցում հաճախ ճանաչում են... դա էլ պրակտիկ ապացույց /դիտողների քանակի պահով/:


Ախր ցավը հենց այդ է, որ իրենց նախագծերով նրանք թքած ունեն մանացածի վրա, քանի որ փող են աշխատում... դա մեծ սխալ է...




> Այ որ դուք էլ դադարեք ռուսական ալիքներ դիտել , հավատացնում եմ դուք էլ կսկսեք հավանել 32-ի հումորները :


Այսինքն դուք ինձ լրիվ դեգրադացում ե՞ք մաղթու՞մ :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Այ որ դուք էլ դադարեք ռուսական ալիքներ դիտել , հավատացնում եմ դուք էլ կսկսեք հավանել  32-ի հումորները :


Ասածդ ո՞րն ա… Գնանք անտենաները խառնենք, մենակ արմենիա ցույց տա՞... թե՞ սպուտնիկները հանենք, փլավ եփելու կաստրուլկա սարքենք:




> Ես քվեարկել եմ՝ մեկ մեկ նայում եմ: Նրանք ունեն կատակներ որ հետաքրքիր է երբ նայում ես իսկ մեկ մեկ էլ ընենց ապուշ կատակներ են անում որ չես իմանում լացես դրա վրա թե ծիծաղես, հումոր չկա ոնց որ 10 տարեկան երեխայի պահելաոճ ունենան նա մանավանդ Գարիկը (էտ տղու յանը տարած լինի ոնցոր), չնայած ճաշակին ընկեր չկա բայց ես զարմանում եմ այնտեղի մարդկանց վրա որ ծափահարում են այդ ամենի համար


Հա, մի հատ համար ունեն, որ 3 հոգով դուրս են գալիս, կարճ-կարճ հումորներ են անում՝ այ էդ չեմ սիրում:




> Ախր ցավը հենց այդ է, որ իրենց նախագծերով նրանք թքած ունեն մանացածի վրա, քանի որ փող են աշխատում... դա մեծ սխալ է...


Լավ, մի հատ էլ ասեմ... անձնական կարծիքդ՝ "մնացած" մի սարքի:

----------

Freeman (26.06.2010)

----------


## romanista

Ես կարծիքս "մնացած" չեմ սարքում, այլ ասում եմ այն, ինչ կա, ու եթե դա ձեզ դուր չի գալիս, ձեր խնդիրն է...

----------


## Hayazn

Կարիք չկա  ողբերգություն դարձնել հումորը , նմաններին առաջարկում եմ փոխել ալիքը և խորը շունչ քաշել :
Այս հարցին ուրիշ լուծում չեմ գտնում այս պահի դրությամբ :

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հա, մի հատ համար ունեն, որ 3 հոգով դուրս են գալիս, կարճ-կարճ հումորներ են անում՝ այ էդ չեմ սիրում:


Ճիշտ ես նկատել դա դրանցից մեկնա, բացարձակ հիմարություն, էտ քո ասած համարը նայելիս արդեն ծիծաղտ գալիսա բայց ոչ թե նրանց սրամտության վրա այլ նրանց վիճակի: Չնայած անթերի բան չկա եթերում բայց այնուամենայնիվ ինձ համար 32-ի կատարած համարների կեսից շատը անկապությունա բայց ես չեմ դատապարտում նայողներին ում հետաքրքրումա թող նայի  :Smile:

----------

DavitH (17.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

պետք չի քննադատել նրա համար , որ իրանք մի  ալիքից մյուսն են գնացել, էտ նույնն ա որ մեզանից մեկին ասեն խի ես մի գործից դուրս եկար գնացիր են մյուս օֆիս սատ փող են տվել գնացել են լավ են արել տեղ բան չկա 
ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա որ իրանց հումորը արդեն սպառվում ա, եթե իհարկե արդեն րի սպառվել, այ օրինակ կարգին հաղորդումը իրան սպառել էր տղեքն էլ զգացին ու թարգեցին մի տարի սենց յոլա կգնան մինչև նոր պրոյեկտ մտածեն ինչ կա որ նորմալ ա ցանկացած հումոր իրան սպառում ա վերջում: Իրանք լավ հումոր կկարողանան անեն  ուղղակի պետք ա մի քիչ ֆոռմատը փոխվի ու վերջ: Ես որ սենց եմ մտածում, բայց են որ մեր հեռուստատեսությունը վերջին փրփուրներից ա կախված ու արդեն համարյա նայելու բան չի մնացել էտ հաստատ ա ու ալիքը փոխելով էլի եմ ասում հարց չի լուծվում պիտի քննադատվի, որ էտ քննադատությունը հասնի իրանց ու իրանք էլ հասկանան էտ քննադատությունը ու փորձեն ուղղեն ինչ-որ բաներ:

----------

Helios (23.05.2010), Արծիվ (17.05.2010)

----------


## Lord

Ինչպես և մնացած բոլ:որը սկզբից լավ էր, բայց հիմա էնքան են տափակություն դարձրել, որ միամիտ որ այդ ալիքն եմ քցում շուտ փոխում եմ որ չլսեմ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչպես և մնացած բոլ:որը սկզբից լավ էր, բայց հիմա էնքան են տափակություն դարձրել, որ միամիտ որ այդ ալիքն եմ քցում շուտ փոխում եմ որ չլսեմ


Փաստորեն սկսել են են կարգի տափակություններ ցույց տալ, որ բանը հասելա դրան հա:

----------


## Helios

իմ կարծիքով կոմիքսները իրանց լրիվ սպառել են, արդեն հազվադեպ են սրամիտ կատակներ անում։
նախաբանը էլի էն չի։ Պավել Վոլյայից շատ հեռու են։ չնայած ինքն էլ էր վերջում սկսել տափականալ, բայց ժամանակին հասկացավ ու մի որոշ ժամանակ չերևաց։
Արամը ընդհանրապես արդեն ԷմՓիՏրի-ի դառոժկեքը մաշելա...
հիմնականում Գարիկենց երկխոսություննա քչից շատից սրամիտ ...էնքան վատնա, որ... թեմայով։
վերջերս մի հոգի նոր տղա էր մասնակցում, էն որ պրոյեկտորով նկարներա ցուցադրում։ առաջին ելույթը հաջող էր աստղերի անձնագրերի հետ կապված, հետո հաջորդը արդեն չդզեց

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Նոր DVD-ի լինկը կտաք՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նոր DVD-ի լինկը կտաք՞


Ցանկալի է ավի ֆոռմատով: Եթե իհարկե կա ինետում ավի ֆոռմատով:

----------


## Կարապետ

Ոչ շատ սիրում եմ ոչ էլ...
*Դիտում եմ եթե այդ պահին այդ հաղորդումն է եթերում*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*<<Եթե փնտրենք,կգտնեք>>  ի՞նչու բաժանվում <<32 ատամը>>  - ը:*

----------


## ՆանՍ

Դե  ամեն  ինչի  վերջն  էլ  նորի  սկիզբա: Կսպասեմ  նորությունների:  Տղաները  բաշարել  են  ու  էսքան  բանի  հասել են, հալալա իրանց, ուղղակի սպառվելը,  պաուզաները բոլորի  մոտ  էլ  լինում ա, որը նոր  բաներ  նախաձեռնելու  առիթա  տալիս: Հաստատ հետագայում  էլ  իրանք կկարանան հետաքրքիր  շատ  բաներ  ստեղծեն, որովհետև իրանց մեջ կան նենցները, որ  հաստատ  սուտի  տաղանդավոր  չեն:

----------


## avikavet1

Ժողովուրդ կարողա իմանաք ինչի 32-ի նոր հաղորդումները չկա եթերում? իսկ տեսել եք Արամ mp3-ին շանթումա աշխատում, մնացածը արմենիայում: Բան չեմ հասկանում ինչա կատարվում 32-ի հետ????

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ժողովուրդ կարողա իմանաք ինչի 32-ի նոր հաղորդումները չկա եթերում? իսկ տեսել եք Արամ mp3-ին շանթումա աշխատում, մնացածը արմենիայում: Բան չեմ հասկանում ինչա կատարվում 32-ի հետ????


 32 էլ չկա, էլ իրար հետ չեն աշխատում  :Unsure: :

----------


## unknown

> 32 էլ չկա, էլ իրար հետ չեն աշխատում :


 :Think: ինչի՞,տարաձայնություններա   եղել :Think:

----------


## Մանուլ

> ինչի՞,տարաձայնություններա   եղել


 Վայ, խաբեցի, կա 32  :Blush: : Երեկ ինչ-որ բան լսեցի, պարզվում ա` սխալ էի հասկացել: Ըստ armtown-ի` ուղղակի Կարենն ու Վահագն են հեռացել, նոր պրոդյուսերը Գարիկն ա: 
armtown.com
 Համենայն դեպս, երկու լինկ էլ տամ, բայց չեմ կարդացել  :Jpit: : 
tert.am
www.bravo.am

----------

armuk (26.06.2010), unknown (25.06.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Վայ, խաբեցի, կա 32 : Երեկ ինչ-որ բան լսեցի, պարզվում ա` սխալ էի հասկացել: Ըստ armtown-ի` ուղղակի Կարենն ու Վահագն են հեռացել, նոր պրոդյուսերը Գարիկն ա: 
> armtown.com
>  Համենայն դեպս, երկու լինկ էլ տամ, բայց չեմ կարդացել : 
> tert.am
> www.bravo.am


 Ես էլ ասում եմ, ինչի չկան եթերում: Փաստորեն ըտենց հա լավ չի, որ ըտենց պռոբլեմներ կան:

----------


## Eliza1

Ինչքանով, որ տեղեկացված եմ 32-ի տղաներն են իրար հետ վիճել, մասնավորապես Կարենը…Այդ է պատճառը,որ բոլորին մեկ նախագծում չենք տեսնում:

----------


## armuk

լավ, բայց ի՞նչպես է է Արամ mp3 Շնաթում:

----------


## avikavet1

> լավ, բայց ի՞նչպես է է Արամ mp3 Շնաթում:


երևի բաժանվել են իրարից, ու ամեն մեկն իրանց ճամփով :Cool:

----------


## armuk

> երևի բաժանվել են իրարից, ու ամեն մեկն իրանց ճամփով


նոր նայեցի, Արամը շարունակելու է աշխատել նրանց հետ բայց "Մեր Բակ"ից դուրս է եկել:
Հ.Գ. Ես էլ ասեմ ո՞նց են "Արմենիա"-ում աշխատողին թույլատրել Շանթում հաղորդավար լինի…  :Cool:

----------


## avikavet1

> նոր նայեցի, Արամը շարունակելու է աշխատել նրանց հետ բայց "Մեր Բակ"ից դուրս է եկել:
> Հ.Գ. Ես էլ ասեմ ո՞նց են "Արմենիա"-ում աշխատողին թույլատրել Շանթում հաղորդավար լինի…


Ես էլ նկատեցի, որ Արամը չկա մեր բակում: :Pardon:

----------

ՆանՍ (26.06.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Փաստորեն՝

32 Փրոդաքշընը պատկանում է Կարեն Բաբաջանյանին, ուստի խումբը այլևս չի կարող կրել 32 բրենդային անունը, քանի որ Կարենը ու Վահագը այլևս խմբի հետ չեն, իսկ այդ բրենդի սեփականատերը Կարենն է։ Թե ինչ կներկայացնի 32 փրոդաքշընը, դեռ անհայտ է։

Բայց 32-ի սիրահարները կարող են չհիասթափվել, քանի որ համաձայն ԶԼՄ-ների ներկայացրած փաստերի, 32-ի տղաները և աղջիկը շարունակելու են իրենց գործունեությունը որպես խումբ՝ անելու են ու ներկայացնելու են այն, ինչ արել են 32-ում։ Փաստորեն չեն լինի միայն Վահագը և Կարենը, որոնց ոնց հասկացել էի էնքան էլ շատ չէին սիրում 32-ի սիրահարները։

----------


## wem

Հիմա որկու հոգի ավել կամ պակաս, ոչինչ չի փոխվելու…

----------


## Կարապետ

Բայց Վահագը մեր բակի մեջ կա

----------


## Jarre

Նոր Շանթով գովազդ էր, որ շատ շուտով եթեր է հեռարձակվելու նոր պրոեկտ «Վիտամին ակումբ» անվանումով։ Ակումբում նույն 32-ի անձնակազմն է, բայց առանց Կարենի ու Վահագի։

----------


## avikavet1

> Նոր Շանթով գովազդ էր, որ շատ շուտով եթեր է հեռարձակվելու նոր պրոեկտ «Վիտամին ակումբ» անվանումով։ Ակումբում նույն 32-ի անձնակազմն է, բայց առանց Կարենի ու Վահագի։


նման գովազդ մի պահ տեսա, բայց չհասկացա ովքեր էին,մերսի ինֆորմացիայի համար: :Smile:

----------


## romanista

Vitamin Club էքս 32... անվան փոփոխությունից հումորը լավանալու ա՟...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Vitamin Club էքս 32... անվան փոփոխությունից հումորը լավանալու ա՟...


Առանձնապես էականորեն փոփոխություն չկա:

----------


## Rammstein

Մի բան չեմ հասկանում, Շանթից դուրս եկան, դեռ բողոքում էին, որ Շանթը իրանց պարտք ա, հիմա նորից գնում են էնտեղ ու միաժամանակ 32-ը մնում ա Արմենիայում հա՞:  :Think:  Ինչ-որ խառնաշփոթ ա դառել, կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ մրցակցություն սկսվի 32-ի ու էս նոր նախագծի միջեւ, այսինքն` իրանց ու իրանց միջեւ:  :Blink:  :LOL:

----------

romanista (20.08.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

նույնիսկ կասեմ որ ավելի են տափակացել, անհամ , անհամ դուրս են տալիս.. կարողա ուղղակի ժամանակի ընթացքում դզվի...

----------


## avikavet1

> նույնիսկ կասեմ որ ավելի են տափակացել, անհամ , անհամ դուրս են տալիս.. կարողա ուղղակի ժամանակի ընթացքում դզվի...


եթե խոսքը Կարենի ու Վահագի նախագծի մասինա, իրոք անհամությունա: :Fool:

----------

armuk (21.08.2010), Moonwalker (21.08.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

> եթե խոսքը Կարենի ու Վահագի նախագծի մասինա, իրոք անհամությունա:


բայց էդ իրանց նախագիծնա՞՞ 32-ը հա իրանցնա, բայց օրինակ վիտաինում դեռ իրանց չեմ հանդիպել։

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, Կարենի ու Վահագի նախագիծ ո՞րն ա, կարող ա՞ էն Մեյդ ին արմենիա ա ինչ ա, դրա հետ եք:

Կարող ա՞ 32-ը թարգել են, հիմա առանձին են:  :Think:  Եթե տենց ա, ապա զուտ տրամաբանորեն կարող ա էդ Վիտամին քլաբը ավելի լավը լինի, քան 32-ը, որտեւ 32-ի մեղմ ասած ամենաթույլ օղակը Կարենն ա իրա տափակությամբ:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ժող, Կարենի ու Վահագի նախագիծ ո՞րն ա, կարող ա՞ էն Մեյդ ին արմենիա ա ինչ ա, դրա հետ եք:
> 
> Կարող ա՞ 32-ը թարգել են, հիմա առանձին են:  Եթե տենց ա, ապա զուտ տրամաբանորեն կարող ա էդ Վիտամին քլաբը ավելի լավը լինի, քան 32-ը, որտեւ 32-ի մեղմ ասած ամենաթույլ օղակը Կարենն ա իրա տափակությամբ:


 Կարենի ու Վահագի նոր նախագիծը «Մեյդ ին Արմենիա»-ն ա:
 32 էլ չկա, հիմա նույն խումբը` բացի Կարենից ու Վահագից, «Վիտամին»-ում ա: Անունն էլ փոխել են, որովհետև Կարենին ու Վահագին էր պատկանում:
 :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (23.08.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կարենի ու Վահագի նոր նախագիծը «Մեյդ ին Արմենիա»-ն ա:
>  32 էլ չկա, հիմա նույն խումբը` բացի Կարենից ու Վահագից, «Վիտամին»-ում ա: Անունն էլ փոխել են, որովհետև Կարենին ու Վահագին էր պատկանում:


Այսինքն` ենթադրությունս ճիշտ էր:  :Mda: 
Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա` ո՞ւմ նախաձեռնությամբ են առանձնացել` Կարենի/Վահագի՞, թե՞ մյուսների:  :Think:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Այսինքն` ենթադրությունս ճիշտ էր: 
> Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա` ո՞ւմ նախաձեռնությամբ են առանձնացել` Կարենի/Վահագի՞, թե՞ մյուսների:


 Ավետ ջան, նախորդ էջում խոսվել ա դրա մասին, մի քանի հատ էլ լինկ կա: Եթե հետաքրքիր ա, նայի  :Wink: :

----------

Rammstein (23.08.2010)

----------


## hunchback

Բարև ձեզ:Ես առաջին անգամ եմ <Դար> ակումբում:Շնորհակալություն որ ինձ ընդունել եք ձեր շարքերը: :Smile: Ես ահագին ժամանակ էլ փնտրում եմ, բայց չեմ կարողանում գտնել <Վիտամին ակումբի> վերջում հնչող արտասահմանյան երգը:Խնդրում եմ, եթե որևէ բան գիտեք, կամ բառերն եք հասկանում, կամ հենց երգը գիտեք, շատ եմ խնդրում, գրեք, օգնեք, ահավորա?

----------


## Fosfor

Համոզված չեմ այս երգի մասի՞ն է խոսքը թե՞ ..., կամ արդյոք գտե՞լ եք մինչ այժմ Ձեր ուզած երգը... , բայց հիմնական ավարտի երգը սա է միշտ:

*Davit Guetta feat. Estelle - One Love*

----------


## Gayl

Կատարյալ տափակություն է դառել, նոր կադրերը շատ թույլ են:

----------

Rammstein (21.02.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Իսկապես ես ել եմ համամիտ, որ 32 ատամ ակումբը շատ է որակազրկվել, մանավանդ վերջին հաղորդման մեջ ոչ մի ծիծաեղելի բան էլ չկար :Sad:

----------

0david0 (10.04.2011), Կարապետ (21.02.2011)

----------


## Կարապետ

Շատ էլ լավ ակումբա :Beee:  Միայն տափակություն :Huh:

----------

0david0 (10.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վերջերս «32 ատամ ակումբը» չի նայվում: Ինչքան էլ ուզում էս նայել, քեզ ստիպել նայել, միևնույնն է չի նայվում…
Այսօր «32 ատամի» հերթական հեռարձակումն էր: Պատահաբար ալիքները փոխելուց դա տեսնք, ասեցինք սպասի, փորձենք նայենք:  :LOL:  Մոտ 10-15 րոպե չկարողացանք դիտել, ավելի նախընտրեցինք փոխել լուրերի ալիքը ու նսել զրուցել:
Իրոք տափակությունա: Իրենց պատմածնորի, իրենց արած հումորնեի վրա անգամ իրենց ծիծաղը չի գալիս:  :Bad:

----------

0david0 (10.04.2011), Freeman (10.04.2011), kitty (10.04.2011), lampone (27.07.2011), V!k (10.04.2011), Կարապետ (10.04.2011)

----------


## KiLa

Ես ավելի շատ զայրանում եմ ոչ թե ակումբի տղաների վրա, որոնք այսպես թե այնպես, ավելի շատ մտածում են փողի մասին, այլ զայրանում ու զարմանում  եմ այդ տափակությունների վրա՝, այդպես լիաթոք, այդպես սրտանց ծիծաղող հասարակության վրա: Եվ ովքեր են նրանք լավ գիտենք: Այսօրվա մեր արվեստագետ ու արվեստասեր հասարակությունը: 
Չգիտեմ, գուցե սրանք բամբասանքներ են, բայց վերջերս սկսում եմ արդեն հավատալ, հենց իրենք են ստիպում, որ հավատամ.
Ճիշտ-սուտ, ասում են թե ակումբի տղաները ,,երեք ռուբլիանոց ծիծաղողներ՛՛ են հրավիրում, պատկերացնու՞մ եք: Մեկ էլ ու... սա ճշմարտություն է: Ախար երբեմն այնպիսի հիմարության վրա են ծիծաղում, որ դա առանց վերը նշվածի ես անհնարին եմ համարում...
Ես ներեղություն...

----------

armen9494 (09.11.2011), lampone (27.07.2011)

----------


## lampone

> Ես ավելի շատ զայրանում եմ ոչ թե ակումբի տղաների վրա, որոնք այսպես թե այնպես, ավելի շատ մտածում են փողի մասին, այլ զայրանում ու զարմանում  եմ այդ տափակությունների վրա՝, այդպես լիաթոք, այդպես սրտանց ծիծաղող հասարակության վրա: Եվ ովքեր են նրանք լավ գիտենք: Այսօրվա մեր արվեստագետ ու արվեստասեր հասարակությունը:


Փորձում եմ հավատալ, որ այդ մարդիկ ծիծաղում են միայն անհարմարության պատճառով (եկել են, գիտեն, որ իրենց նկարահանում են- դրա համար): Բայց թե ինչու են համաձայնվում ներկա գտնվել այդտեղ` անհասկանալի է:

----------


## KiLa

> Փորձում եմ հավատալ, որ այդ մարդիկ ծիծաղում են միայն անհարմարության պատճառով (եկել են, գիտեն, որ իրենց նկարահանում են- դրա համար): Բայց թե ինչու են համաձայնվում ներկա գտնվել այդտեղ` անհասկանալի է:


Տրամաբանություն կա ասածիդ մեջ: Համաձայն եմ: Մի մասն էլ կարող են անհարմար զգալուց ծիծաղել: Բայց խոսքս նրանց մասին է, որոնք, այսպես ասած ,,ծծաղաից ջուր են դառնմ՛՛...

----------


## Nak

Անկեղծ ասած ես էլ չեմ հավանում 32 ատամ ակումբի ելույթները,այդ պատճառով ել աշխատում եմ չնայել նրանց հաղորդումները:  :Sad:

----------

Ապե Ջան (28.07.2011)

----------


## lampone

> Տրամաբանություն կա ասածիդ մեջ: Համաձայն եմ: Մի մասն էլ կարող են անհարմար զգալուց ծիծաղել: Բայց խոսքս նրանց մասին է, որոնք, այսպես ասած ,,ծծաղաից ջուր են դառնմ՛՛...


Դե դուրս է գալիս, որ ցածր մակարդակի հումորի վրա ծիծաղողը ինքն էլ ցածր մակարդակ ունի. հիմարությունների վրա ծիծաղողը` հիմարն է, պարզապես ցավալի է որ մեր երկրում այդքան շատ հիմար կա քիչ չի, մի հատ էլ դա հեռուստատեսությամբ ցույց են տալիս  :Sad:

----------


## Hayazn

Այսօր դիտեցի 32-ի նոր եթերաշրջանի առաջին թողարկումը և խորը հիասթափություն ապրեցի :
Եթե ևս մեկ նմանատիպ  թողարկում  լինի , նրանց երկրպագուների թիվը մեկով կպակասի :
28/12/2011

----------


## Մուշու

Վերջին զանգին ընդառաջ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Universe (17.05.2015)

----------

